# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ֆուտբոլը հեռուստատեսությամբ և ինտերնետով

## Սամվել

առաջարկում եմ Այս Թեմայով Գրենք Յուրաքանչյուր Շաբաթ որ Ալիքով /ՀԱյաստանի/ Ինչ խաղ են Ցույց Տալիս  :Ok: 
Թե Չէ ՇԱտ ժամանակ մոռանում եմ /և ոչ միայն ես/ նայեմ խաղերը արդյունքնում մենակ Իսպանիայի խաղերն եմ նայում…
Խնդրում եմ էլի Գրեք էլի Այս Բաժնում  :Xeloq: 
Հ.Գ. Խոստանում եմ ինֆորմացիայի համար Ռեպ տամ  :Wink:

----------


## John

Արմենիա
Օգոստոսի 30 22.00
Արսմեդիա-Միկա
Սեպտեմբերի 1 19.00
Լիվերպուլ-Դերբի
Սեպտեմբերի 2 18.00
Կալյարի-Յուվենթուս
Սեպտեմբերի 2   20.00
Ասթոն Վիլլա-Չելսի

----------


## Սերխիո

Լացիո -Ռեալ հանդիպումը ցույց տալու են ?

----------


## Հենո

Հոկտեմբերի 2-ին

Հ1 23.30 Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ-Ռոմա
Նոր Ալիք 23.30 Շտուտգարտ-Բարսելոնա


Հոկտեմբերի 3-ին

Հ1 23.30 Լացիո-Ռեալ Մադրիդ
Նոր Ալիք 23.30 Վալենսիա-Չելսի

----------


## Սերխիո

իսկ Խետաֆե-Ռեալ խաղից ինչ տեղեկություն ? :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

ՆՏՎ ով ասեցին սիգնալ չունեն…
դժվար մեր մոտ լինի, չնայած կարողա մինչև խաղի սկսելը ինչ որ բան փոխվի, մեկել տեսար իպանական հեռուստաընկերությունները լեզու գտան

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վիվառոյում գրածա,որ ՆՏՎ-ն ցույցա տալու:

----------


## Սերխիո

խնդիրը Իսպանիայից չի, հակառակ դեպքում ,երեկ Բարսային ցույց չէին տա

----------


## REAL_ist

չե հաստատ իսպանիայիցա, խաղը իսպանիայից դուրս չի հեռարձակվում, ետ պռոբլեմը փաստորեն հլը չի լուծվել…

----------


## Հենո

*Այսօր 20.10.2007*


16.45 Էվերտոն-Լիվերպուլ                                 TV 5
19.00 Միդլսբրո-Չելսի                                          TV 5
21.15 Ասթոն Վիլլա-Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ TV 5
23.00 Վիլլարռեալ-Բարսելոնա                         Armenia TV
00.55 Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ Մադրիդ                        Armenia TV

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչ լավ բան ասիր :Hands Up:

----------


## Հենո

*Չեմպիոնների Լիգա 3 տուր*

_Հոկտեմբերի 23, երեքշաբթի_

21.15   ԲԿՄԱ-Ինտեր                                      Հ1
23.30   Գլազգո Ռեյնջերս-Բարսելոնա      Հ1
23.30   Դինամո-Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ   Նոր Ալիք

_Հոկտեմբերի 24, չորեքշաբթի_

23.30   Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Օլիմպիակոս          Հ1
23.30   Միլան-Շախտյոր                                 Նոր Ալիք

----------


## Հենո

23.45 Չելսի - Շալկե-04   TV5

----------


## Ֆելո

վաղվա՝ այսինքն էսօրվա կարևոր հանդիպումները

Լիվերպուլ-Արսենալ
Միլան-Ռոմա
Պալերմո-Ինտեռ
Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Դեպորտիվո
Սարագոսա-Վիլիառեալ
Սևիլիա-Վալենսիա

ով գիտի որ խաղերն են ցույց տալու, երբ ու որ ալիքով

----------


## Հենո

*Չեմպիոնների Լիգա 4-րդ Տուր*

Նոյեմբերի 6

*23.30  Օլիմպիակոս - Ռեալ Մադրիդ    Հ1
23.30  Շախտյոր - Միլան    Նոր Ալիք*

Նոյեմբերի 7

*23.30  Բարսելոնա - Գլազգո Ռեյնջերս   Հ1
23.30 Ինտեր - ԲԿՄԱ   Նոր Ալիք*

----------


## Հենո

*Պրեմիեր Լիգա*

Նոյեմբերի 24

_16.45 Նյուքասլ - Լիվերպուլ   ԹիՎի 5_
_19.00 Բոլթոն - Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ   ԹիՎի 5_

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
*Ֆրանսիայի Առաջնություն*

Նոյեմբերի 24

_20.10 Ռեն - Լիոն  Հայ ԹիՎի_
_23.55 Նիցցա - ՊՍԺ  Հայ ԹիՎի_

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
*Իսպանիայի Առաջնություն*

Նոյեմբերի 24

_23.00 Բարսելոնա - Ռեկրեատիվո  Արմենիա_
_00.55 Մուրսիա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ  Արմենիա_

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
*Չեմպիոնների Լիգա 5-րդ Տուր*

Նոյեմբերի 27

*23.30 Լիոն - Բարսելոնա Հ1*
*23.30 Սևիլիա - Արսենալ Նոր Ալիք*

Նոյեմբերի 28

*23.30 Վերդեր - Ռեալ Մադրիդ Հ1*
*23.30 Լիվերպուլ - Պորտու Նոր Ալիք*

----------


## Davo'o

ԶԶվցրին Ռեալով ու Բարսայով:  :Smile:  Երկու հատ պայթած թիմ են գտել ամեն անգամ իրանց խաղերն են ցույց տալիս:  :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

> ԶԶվցրին Ռեալով ու Բարսայով:  Երկու հատ պայթած թիմ են գտել ամեն անգամ իրանց խաղերն են ցույց տալիս:


*Հենց էտա որ պայթած չեն դրա համարել ցույց են տալիս*

----------


## Amourchik

էս Արմենիան էլի  սկսեց խտրականությունը: Ինչի չեն հերարձակելու խաղը, բայց չգիտես ինչու Յուվեի խաղն են ցույց տալու, իսկ Բարսելոնը առանց հարցի ցույց են տալիս :Angry2: 
Զզվում եմ :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> էս Արմենիան էլի  սկսեց խտրականությունը: Ինչի չեն հերարձակելու խաղը, բայց չգիտես ինչու Յուվեի խաղն են ցույց տալու, իսկ Բարսելոնը առանց հարցի ցույց են տալիս
> Զզվում եմ


Օ՜ֆ .. հերիքա էլի անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ անեք...

Նախ Անցած շաբաթ էլ Բարսայի խաղը ցույց չի տվել.. 2րդն էլ Յուվեն ԻՆտերի հետ չի՞  :Xeloq: 

Թե քեզ թվումա Ռեալ – Ռեկռեատիվո խաղը տենց կարևորա Ինտեր յուվե խաղից  :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Օ՜ֆ .. հերիքա էլի անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ անեք...
> 
> Նախ Անցած շաբաթ էլ Բարսայի խաղը ցույց չի տվել.. 2րդն էլ Յուվեն ԻՆտերի հետ չի՞ 
> 
> Թե քեզ թվումա Ռեալ – Ռեկռեատիվո խաղը տենց կարևորա Ինտեր յուվե խաղից


Մի հատ կարող ես ասել, որտեղ եմ հայտարարություն արել, այն էլ անպատասխանատու :Shok:  :Angry2: Ես կարծիք եմ գրել, ոչ թե հայտարարություն :Ok: Ի՞նչ է չե՞մ կարող ասել , որ զզվում եմ Արմենիայից/հեռուստատեսությունից :Bad: / :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հա էլիԲայց մի հատ լավ լուր-Պեպեն ա վերադարձել:
> էս Արմենիան էլի  սկսեց խտրականությունը: Ինչի չեն հերարձակելու խաղը, բայց չգիտես ինչու Յուվեի խաղն են ցույց տալու, իսկ Բարսելոնը առանց հարցի ցույց են տալիս
> Զզվում եմ


Անցած շաբաթ էլ Ռեալի խաղը ցույց են տվել,Բարսելոնայինը ցույց չեն տվել :Smile: 
Հետո ինչ խտրականության մասինա խոսքը, էդ դեպքում Վալենսիայի երկրպագուները ինչ ասեն,որ իրանց թիմի խաղը 2 ամիսը մեկ են ցույց տալի :Ok: 
Փաստորեն էս շաբաթ դու ֆուտբոլ չնայեցիր դուրսա գալիս :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> հա էլիԲայց մի հատ լավ լուր-Պեպեն ա վերադարձել:
> *էս Արմենիան էլի  սկսեց խտրականությունը:* Ինչի չեն հերարձակելու խաղը, բայց չգիտես ինչու Յուվեի խաղն են ցույց տալու, իսկ Բարսելոնը առանց հարցի ցույց են տալիս
> Զզվում եմ


Դե ասա... Սրա ի՞նչնա խտրականություն  :Think:

----------


## MetalFan

Ինձ համար մեկա,ես Ինտերի ալիքը nւնեմ տանը....

----------


## Bayern Munchen

_ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆ_ 
*ԲԱՅԵՐ ԼԵՎԵՐԿՈՒԶԵՆ - ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ 18:30    29.11.2008
ՇՏՈՒՏՏԳԱՐՏ - ՇԱԼԿԵ 04  20:00  30.11.2008*

----------


## Amourchik

Արմենիա - -ժամը  23:00ին Խետաֆե-Ռեալ Մադրիդ :Hands Up:

----------


## Vaho

Երանի ձեզ, մեր մոտ ֆուտբոլ ցույց տվող ալիքներից մենակ Հ1 նա մեկել Արմենիան, մնացած ալիքները որոնք ֆուտբոլ են ցույց տալիս մեր մոտ չկա :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Երանի ձեզ, մեր մոտ ֆուտբոլ ցույց տվող ալիքներից մենակ Հ1 նա մեկել Արմենիան, մնացած ալիքները որոնք ֆուտբոլ են ցույց տալիս մեր մոտ չկա


Մնացածն էլ Կենտրոննա էլի`Գերմանիայի առաջնություն :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Մնացածն էլ Կենտրոննա էլի`Գերմանիայի առաջնություն


Բա Արարատ   ալիքը , նոր ալիքը մեկել Շանթը  ցույց չեն՞ տալի:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
մեկել tv5 ը

----------


## Bayern Munchen

չէ չեն ցույց տալիս.Կենտրոնա ցույց տալիս Գերմանիաի առաջնություն Արմենիան Իտալիա,Իսպանիա ու վերջ...

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Իտալիայի առաջնության տեղը պետքա Անգլիա ցույց տան 1000 անգամ լավնա

----------


## Amourchik

> Իտալիայի առաջնության տեղը պետքա Անգլիա ցույց տան 1000 անգամ լավնա


ես էլ կուզենայի, որ այդպես լիներ:Լիվերպուլ ակումբը շատ եմ սիրում

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե Արմենիան ինչպես միշտ մեզ զրկեց էս խաղը դիտելու գեղագիտական հաճույքից:
Ի դեպ,ոչ միային էս խաղից... Էլ Իսպանիա էս տարի ցույց չեն տալու` լիմիտը պրծելա... շատ-շատ կլասսիկոն :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե Արմենիան ինչպես միշտ մեզ զրկեց էս խաղը դիտելու գեղագիտական հաճույքից:
> Ի դեպ,ոչ միային էս խաղից... Էլ Իսպանիա էս տարի ցույց չեն տալու` լիմիտը պրծելա... շատ-շատ կլասսիկոն


էդ ուրեմն հաստատ ա? :Shok: 
իսկ որ առաջնություններն են ցույց տալու?

դե էս Արմենիայի ագահության արդյունքն ա էլի :Bad:

----------

Սամվել (22.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> էդ ուրեմն հաստատ ա?
> իսկ որ առաջնություններն են ցույց տալու?
> 
> դե էս Արմենիայի ագահության արդյունքն ա էլի


Իտալիայից էլ մի քանի խաղա մնացել ցույց տան ու պրծ էս տարի :Sad:  Մյուս տարի էլ տենանք էլի :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Արա դե զզվցրին թողին... Մյուս տարի աչքիս Արմենիայի դեմը ցույց անենք որ իրանք հանկարծ ցույց չտան Իսպանիան  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արա դե զզվցրին թողին... Մյուս տարի աչքիս Արմենիայի դեմը ցույց անենք որ իրանք հանկարծ ցույց չտան Իսպանիան


Հ1-ով լավ էր.. միայն ֆուտբոլի համար Հ1 էի դիտում, ինչ Արմենիան գնեց արտոնությունը, խաղեր դիտելը դարձավ չգիտեմ ինչ... Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը իր բոլոր դասընկերներին ընդգրկում էր թիմերի կազմում, հետն էլ պատմում պատանեկան տարիների ճամբարային երգերից, Արմենիան էլ ղուշ-գիր էր անում, թե որ խաղերը պիտի հեռարձակի կամ էլ դվա վ օդնօմ էր անում :անգռը

----------

John (22.04.2009), Ուրվական (22.04.2009), Սամվել (22.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Դե Արմենիան ինչպես միշտ մեզ զրկեց էս խաղը դիտելու գեղագիտական հաճույքից:
> Ի դեպ,ոչ միային էս խաղից... Էլ Իսպանիա էս տարի ցույց չեն տալու` լիմիտը պրծելա... շատ-շատ կլասսիկոն


Բայց ես զանգեցի Առմենիա, ասեցին մենակ էս խաղը չեն ցուցադրելու, մնացածը ցուցադրելու են: Թե՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բայց ես զանգեցի Առմենիա, ասեցին մենակ էս խաղը չեն ցուցադրելու, մնացածը ցուցադրելու են: Թե՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել


Ամենայն հավանականությամբ սխալ ես հասկացել :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորհերթական հաղթանակընոր նայեցի յութուբում ու ընտիր խաղա եղել երևի ու չենք տեսելբա ո՞նց անենք, որ ԷԼ ԿԼԱՍՍԻԿՈՆ տեսնենք, դեռ հույս կա՞, որ Արմենիան ցույց կտա,թե ոչ
> Էրեխեք, իսկ մեկն ու մեկդ կարող ա իմանա, ինչ կայքեր կան, որ ուղիղ հերարձակում կա, գոնե այնտեղով նայեմ


realmadrid.com-ն էլ ուներ մի ժամանակ ուղիղ հեռարձակում

----------


## Amourchik

> realmadrid.com-ն էլ ուներ մի ժամանակ ուղիղ հեռարձակում


հա, բայց իրանց սայտը շատ ծանր սայտա, մեր պայմաններում կարողա չկարողանանք նայել, ես տեսնեմ ինչ կարող եմ անել, մի քիչ ման կգամ սայտերով, տենեմ ինչ սայտ կգտնեմ, որ ցույց կտա

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա, բայց իրանց սայտը շատ ծանր սայտա, մեր պայմաններում կարողա չկարողանանք նայել, ես տեսնեմ ինչ կարող եմ անել, մի քիչ ման կգամ սայտերով, տենեմ ինչ սայտ կգտնեմ, որ ցույց կտա


իսկ eurosport.ru?

----------


## Ambrosine

:Shout:  մի բան անենք՝ էդ խաղը դիտենք  :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

> իսկ eurosport.ru?


այստեղով չգիտեմ :Think: 
Հ.Գ.հա էլի, եկեք մի բան անենք, նամանավանդ ես ու դու՝ Աստղ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> այստեղով չգիտեմ
> Հ.Գ.հա էլի, եկեք մի բան անենք, նամանավանդ ես ու դու՝ Աստղ


երևի ուղարկում ենք տնեցիքին՝ արբանյակային գնելու :Jpit: 
պապաս հարևանի տուն էր ուղարկում :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

առաջին գոլը խփել ա Մեցելդերի պռաստրելից,երկրորդը Տորեսի նավեսից , երրորդը Պալոպը մի քիչ լավ չորսաց , ու ձեռի մեջից խփեց :

Հ.Գ.
բայց զգում եք մեր երկու պահեստային պաշտպանները ինչ են արել …

----------


## Amourchik

> երևի ուղարկում ենք տնեցիքին՝ արբանյակային գնելու
> պապաս հարևանի տուն էր ուղարկում


հա, երևի ես էլ մի հատ տենց հարևան գտնեմ :LOL: լավ մի բան կմտածենք, Աստղ  4 օր կա դիմացդ/իմ դիմացն էլ էլի :LOL: /, որ մի բան մտածես/մ/

----------

Ambrosine (27.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> առաջին գոլը խփել ա Մեցելդերի պռաստրելից,երկրորդը Տորեսի նավեսից , երրորդը Պալոպը մի քիչ լավ չորսաց , ու ձեռի մեջից խփեց :
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> բայց զգում եք մեր երկու պահեստային պաշտպանները ինչ են արել …


Տոռռեսը բայց տուֆտում էր պաշտպանությունում, իսկ Մեցելդեռը գերազանց խաղաց




> Էրեխեք, իսկ մեկն ու մեկդ կարող ա իմանա, ինչ կայքեր կան, որ ուղիղ հերարձակում կա, գոնե այնտեղով նայեմ


http://www.justin.tv/ ստեղ ուղիղ հեռարձակումները լինում են, բայց արագ ինտերնետա պետք

----------

Yellow Raven (27.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Հեռարձակումները գուգլով գտեք էլի  :Smile: 

Ռեալիստ, Սերխիո, Վահիկ մեր հետ չե՞ք գա խաղը նայելու

----------


## REAL_ist

Սամո ջան ուրիշ պլաներ կա ետ խաղը նայելու հետ կապված, բայց եթե ետ պլաներս չիրագործվեն, հաստատ կգամ :Smile:

----------

Սամվել (27.04.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հեռարձակումները գուգլով գտեք էլի 
> 
> Ռեալիստ, Սերխիո, Վահիկ մեր հետ չե՞ք գա խաղը նայելու


ապեր ,ես թուրքիայի NTV Spor-ով  նայում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հեռարձակումները գուգլով գտեք էլի 
> 
> Ռեալիստ, Սերխիո, Վահիկ մեր հետ չե՞ք գա խաղը նայելու


Մեկին չլներ կհարմարեցնեի :Sad:  Բայց դե որ ցույց չտվեց Արմենիան մի բան պետքա անեմ նայեմ,կարողա գամ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

մեկին չի 23.00-ինա շաբաթ օրը

----------


## Ambrosine

> մեկին չի 23.00-ինա շաբաթ օրը


Ռեալիստ, դու ռեալմադրիդ.ամ-ի հետ ես գնալու?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> մեկին չի 23.00-ինա շաբաթ օրը


Բա Վիվառոն խի՞ա մեկին գրել :Shok: 
Եթե տասնմեկինաավլի պայծառ, ,ուրեմն եթե Արմենիան ցույց չտվեց կգամ ամենայն հավանականությամբ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Էսօր Արմենիան Իտալիայի Ա սերիան էր ռեկլամ անում: Աչքիս նորից սկսել են հեռարձակել :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էսօր Արմենիան Իտալիայի Ա սերիան էր ռեկլամ անում: Աչքիս նորից սկսել են հեռարձակել


բայց ինչքանով ինձ է հայտնի/ինձ էլ ասել ապրոֆֆուտբոլի հաղորդումը պատրաստողը, որի հետ ես բոլորովին կապ չունեմ, ուղղակի պատահական տեսավ ծանոթներիցս մեկը ու հարցրեց, թե ինչու ցույց չեն տալիս, նա էլ ասաց, որ Արմենիայի փաթեթը սպառվելա Իսպանիայի հետ կապված և էլ ցույց չի տալու/, Իսպանիայի խաղերը հեռարձակելու իրավունքները սպառվել ա Արմենիայի մոտ :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> բայց ինչքանով ինձ է հայտնի/ինձ էլ ասել ապրոֆֆուտբոլի հաղորդումը պատրաստողը, որի հետ ես բոլորովին կապ չունեմ, ուղղակի պատահական տեսավ ծանոթներիցս մեկը ու հարցրեց, թե ինչու ցույց չեն տալիս, նա էլ ասաց, որ Արմենիայի փաթեթը սպառվելա Իսպանիայի հետ կապված և էլ ցույց չի տալու/, Իսպանիայի խաղերը հեռարձակելու իրավունքները սպառվել ա Արմենիայի մոտ


Ուրեմն մենակ Իտալիայի առաջնությունն են ցույց տալու :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բայց ինչքանով ինձ է հայտնի/ինձ էլ ասել ապրոֆֆուտբոլի հաղորդումը պատրաստողը, որի հետ ես բոլորովին կապ չունեմ, ուղղակի պատահական տեսավ ծանոթներիցս մեկը ու հարցրեց, թե ինչու ցույց չեն տալիս, նա էլ ասաց, որ Արմենիայի փաթեթը սպառվելա Իսպանիայի հետ կապված և էլ ցույց չի տալու/, Իսպանիայի խաղերը հեռարձակելու իրավունքները սպառվել ա Արմենիայի մոտ


Հա բա ես էլ եմ էդ ասում մի տարիա :LOL:  Անցած շաբաթվա Ֆուտբոլ +-ում գրած էր,որ սպառվելա ու գրած էր ««Մնում է լուծել Կլասսիկոյի ցուցադրման հարցը»» :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Էս ո՞ր թեման ա, "ֆուտբոլը հեռուստատեսությամբ", թե "դիտենք ֆուտբոլ միասին"-ը: Վայ, Ռեալի թեման ա :Shok: :

----------

Yellow Raven (27.04.2009), Լեո (27.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա բա ես էլ եմ էդ ասում մի տարիա Անցած շաբաթվա Ֆուտբոլ +-ում գրած էր,որ սպառվելա ու գրած էր ««Մնում է լուծել Կլասսիկոյի ցուցադրման հարցը»»


վայ, ես չեմ նկատել, որ դու պաշտոնական լուր ես ասել, ինձ թվացել է, թե կարծիքդ ես ասել :LOL: Բայց կարող ա՞ լուծվի կլասիկոյի հարցը :Think: մենակ, թե լուծեն էլի :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր Ֆուտբոլ +-ում բան չէր գրած Կլասսիկոյի մասին,հետևաբար ամենայն հավանականությամբ Արմենիան ցույց չի տա :Sad:

----------


## Arman_I

Սենց աննորմալ բան մենակ Արմենիայից ու մասնավորապես Սուրիկից կարելի էր սպասել.... :Bad:  :Bad:  :Angry2: հասան 32-րդ տուռին ու ամենավճռորոշ պահին հոպ լիմիտը պռծավ...տո այ դեբիլներ էտ որ եսիմ քանի տուռ վրա-վրա խետաֆե-մալագա,վիլյառեալ-մալագա,սեվիլիա-խետաֆե,սեվիլիա-ալմերիա,ատլետիկո-օսասունա էիք ցույց տալի բոլ-բոլ մարդ չկար որ հիշեր էտ լիմիտի մասին...կայֆավատա էլի...ստեղ հաստատ ուրիշ մոմենտա...ով գիտի եսիմ ինչ նոր ապուշ պռոյեկտա սկսվում,էտ ժամերը արդեն պետք են դրա համար....լիմիտն էլ վերը նշված «հետաքրքրաշարժ» խաղերով ջրին գնաց :Think: 

Հ.Գ.Խիստ կասկածում եմ,որ մյուս տարի լալիգան ցույց կտան...ՆՏՎ+-ի ճարա պետք տենալ

----------

Amourchik (29.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Հ.Գ.Խիստ կասկածում եմ,որ մյուս տարի լալիգան ցույց կտան...ՆՏՎ+-ի ճարա պետք տենալ


Տանաս բանակում կկարենամ Լա Լիգա նայեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Arman_I

> Տանաս բանակում կկարենամ Լա Լիգա նայեմ


Սամ իրոք գիտեմ կամանդիռ կա Ինտեռակտիվ-ի բաժանորդա... :Smile: էտի դե քաղաքի չաստերում....ուրիշ տեղեր էլ սպուտնիկովի անտենով բանով կլնեն էլի :Smile: ...մնումա Ռեալի բալելշիկ չլնի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ իրոք գիտեմ կամանդիռ կա Ինտեռակտիվ-ի բաժանորդա...էտի դե քաղաքի չաստերում....ուրիշ տեղեր էլ սպուտնիկովի անտենով բանով կլնեն էլի...մնումա Ռեալի բալելշիկ չլնի


Ընգերս Արտաշատի ռուսական չաստում էր ծառայում.. ընդեղ էդ քո ասած վիճակնա լռիվ եղել... Սպուտնիկվիյա բանա...

Բայց դե 2 տարի մենակ մնացած տղեքը ֆուտբոլ չեն նայել  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

երեխեք, մի հատ գրեք էլի, թե արբանյակային որ ալիքներով են ցույց տալիս խաղը? տեսնեմ մեր ծանոթը ունի էդ ալիքը, թե չէ? որ չունենա հորեղբորս հետ լեզու եմ գտել, ինձ կտանի մի տեղ կնայեմ :Yahoo:

----------


## Vaho

> երեխեք, մի հատ գրեք էլի, թե արբանյակային որ ալիքներով են ցույց տալիս խաղը? տեսնեմ մեր ծանոթը ունի էդ ալիքը, թե չէ? որ չունենա հորեղբորս հետ լեզու եմ գտել, ինձ կտանի մի տեղ կնայեմ


Աստղ ջան NTV+ ով ցույց կտան

----------

Ambrosine (01.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

НТВ + Футбол-ովա :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (01.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> երեխեք, մի հատ գրեք էլի, թե արբանյակային որ ալիքներով են ցույց տալիս խաղը? տեսնեմ մեր ծանոթը ունի էդ ալիքը, թե չէ? որ չունենա հորեղբորս հետ լեզու եմ գտել, ինձ կտանի մի տեղ կնայեմ


Հոպարիդ հետ արի Չեմպիոնս...

----------

Ambrosine (01.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հոպարիդ հետ արի Չեմպիոնս...


տենց էլ ուզում էինք անել, էն էլ էդ ծանոթը հրավիրեց իրենց տուն... բայց հենց չեղավ, հոպարիս համոզեմ՝ գանք :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> տենց էլ ուզում էինք անել, էն էլ էդ ծանոթը հրավիրեց իրենց տուն... բայց հենց չեղավ, հոպարիս համոզեմ՝ գանք


Աստղուլ, իրենց հետ մի գնա, իրենք բոլորը Բարսելոնիստ են, մեղք են նյարդերդ :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (02.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Աստղուլ, իրենց հետ մի գնա, իրենք բոլորը Բարսելոնիստ են, մեղք են նյարդերդ


Տենց բան չկա... Ռեալիստներ էլ կան  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Աստղուլ, իրենց հետ մի գնա, իրենք բոլորը Բարսելոնիստ են, մեղք են նյարդերդ


Հետո ի՞նչ  :Angry2: 
Աստխ կգաս, Հասմիկինել հետդ կբերես

----------

Ambrosine (02.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Աստղուլ, իրենց հետ մի գնա, իրենք բոլորը Բարսելոնիստ են, մեղք են նյարդերդ


Ում-ում,բայց Աստղի նյարդերը հաստատ կդիմանային :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հաս ջան, խնդիր չկա.. թող մենակ ես լինեի ռեալիստ...
հո թիմերի պատճառով իրար չէինք սպանելու

սկզբում, որ հորեղբորս ասեցի, ասեց՝ բա իմացի՝ որտեղ կարող ենք նայել, գնանք: Ես էլ միանգամից ասեցի Չեմփիոնս :Jpit: 
Պապաս էլ սկսեց հեգնել, թե՝ պահ, պահ, պահ... հորեղբայրս 10 տարի հայրիկիցս երիտասարդ է, Բարսելոնին էլ չի սիրում :Jpit:   ոչ թե պապայիս նման :Angry2:   :Beee: 
ուղղակի որ մեր ծանոթը հրավիրեց իրենց տուն, արդեն լուրջ չմտածեցինք ուրիշ տեղ գնալու մասին
բայց եթե մի բան էն չեղավ, հորեղբորս հետ ...............> Չեմփիոնս կամ էլ չգիտեմ

մերսի :Smile:

----------

Ներսես_AM (02.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Էսոր ես, և ոչ միյայն ես, խաղը նայելու եմ :Tongue:  ու հենց մեր մոտ, :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էսոր ես, և ոչ միյայն ես, խաղը նայելու եմ ու հենց մեր մոտ,


Այսինքն? :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Այսինքն?


ՆՏՎ պլուսով

----------

Yellow Raven (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

ժողովուրդ, էս ինչ խառն ենք? նույնիսկ նախագահական ընտրություններին սենց չենք խառնվում :LOL: 

*Հալա Ռեալ, Հալա Մադրիդ* :Yahoo:

----------

Vaho (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետո ի՞նչ 
> Աստխ կգաս, Հասմիկինել հետդ կբերես


բայց մտածում եմ՝ անակնկալ չանենք?  :Think:

----------


## Vaho

Մտածում եմ հերարձակեմ սաղ Սեվանը նայի :Think: , բայց բա որ բռնվանք :Secret:

----------


## Ozon

Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա խաղը ցույց չտալով իրանք պռավալի գնացին էս տարի,լրիվ հեչ եղավ :Tongue:  
Բայց դե գոնե Գերմանիա կա կնայենք էսօր Բավարիա-Բորուսսիա Մ. 18:30

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բայց մտածում եմ՝ անակնկալ չանենք?


Էտ արդեն անակնկալ չեղավ :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մտածում եմ հերարձակեմ սաղ Սեվանը նայի, բայց բա որ բռնվանք


կարգավիճակդ՝
*Շատ գիտես, քիչ խոսա*

 :Jpit:

----------

Vaho (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա խաղը ցույց չտալով իրանք պռավալի գնացին էս տարի,լրիվ հեչ եղավ 
> Բայց դե գոնե Գերմանիա կա կնայենք էսօր Բավարիա-Բորուսսիա Մ. 18:30


մեր էսօրվա խաղի ֆոնին բոլոր մնացած խաղերը խամրում են :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (02.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Ozon

> մեր էսօրվա խաղի ֆոնին բոլոր մնացած խաղերը խամրում են


դե հա ճիշտես ասում ... :Smile:  էս կլասիկոն ի տարբերություն անցած կլասիկոներից յուրահատուկա լինելու,չեմպիոնության հարց կարողա էս խաղից հետո պարզ լինի...
Առաջ ԲԱՐՍԱ... :Ok:  հուսով եմ էսօր Բարսան վերջ կդնի Ռեալի տանջանքներին ու միանգամից կլուծի չեմպիոնության հարցը.. :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (02.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> դե հա ճիշտես ասում ... էս կլասիկոն ի տարբերություն անցած կլասիկոներից յուրահատուկա լինելու,չեմպիոնության հարց կարողա էս խաղից հետո պարզ լինի...
> Առաջ ԲԱՐՍԱ... հուսով եմ էսօր Բարսան վերջ կդնի Ռեալի տանջանքներին ու միանգամից կլուծի չեմպիոնության հարցը..


ես կասեի՝ Ռեալն ա տանջում, ոչ թե Ռեալն ա տանջվում

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ես կասեի՝ Ռեալն ա տանջում, ոչ թե Ռեալն ա տանջվում


Ռեալնա տանջվում,որ հասնի Բարսային... Իսկ Բարսան գիտի,որ անգամ պարտության դեպքում մնումա առաջատար :Wink:

----------


## Egern.net

Կարող եք մի հատ վստահելի սայթ ասել, որ Ռեալ-Բարսան կհեռարձակեն ??? (ցանկալի է <256Kbps  :Smile:  )

Ինչ-որ չեմ հավատում, որ ընդհանրապես հնարավոր է, որ խաղը ուղիղ եթերում տան որևէ սայթում: Բայց երնեկ սխալվեմ.... Թե չէ էդ գիշերով պիտի գնանք Տիֆոզի  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կարող եք մի հատ վստահելի սայթ ասել, որ Ռեալ-Բարսան կհեռարձակեն ??? (ցանկալի է <256Kbps  )
> 
> Ինչ-որ չեմ հավատում, որ ընդհանրապես հնարավոր է, որ խաղը ուղիղ եթերում տան որևէ սայթում: Բայց երնեկ սխալվեմ.... Թե չէ էդ գիշերով պիտի գնանք Տիֆոզի


Justin.tv :Smile:  Համարյա սաղ խաղերն էլ հեռարձակվումա,բայց հիմնականում ոչ <256Kbps...
Եվ նաև ինչքան գիտեմ liveonsat.com-ում կարողա ցույց տան :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալնա տանջվում,որ հասնի Բարսային... Իսկ Բարսան գիտի,որ անգամ պարտության դեպքում մնումա առաջատար


Բարսելոնն ա տանջվում, որ Ռեալը իրենից առաջ չանցնի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարող եք մի հատ վստահելի սայթ ասել, որ Ռեալ-Բարսան կհեռարձակեն ??? (ցանկալի է <256Kbps  )
> 
> Ինչ-որ չեմ հավատում, որ ընդհանրապես հնարավոր է, որ խաղը ուղիղ եթերում տան որևէ սայթում: Բայց երնեկ սխալվեմ.... Թե չէ էդ գիշերով պիտի գնանք Տիֆոզի


ինչքան հասկացա՝  http://realmadrid.ucoz.ru-ով էլ կարող ա ցույց տան

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժող նոր ինչ-որ Արմենիայով ռեկլամա եղել,որ ցույց են տալու :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (02.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

լավ կլինի :Clapping:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա արդեն քանի հոգի ասին,որ ցույց են տալու...Կարաք նայեք :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

ես էլ նոր գովազդը տեսա... Արմենիա դրած՝ սպասում էի :Jpit: 
23.00 Սուպերկլասիկո

----------


## Vaho

> կարգավիճակդ՝
> *Շատ գիտես, քիչ խոսա*


Չե կատակ էի անում Աստղ ջան, միսլի վ սլուխ :Not I:

----------


## Vaho

> ես էլ նոր գովազդը տեսա... Արմենիա դրած՝ սպասում էի
> 23.00 Սուպերկլասիկո


Եթե Արմենիան ցույցել տա մեկա ստեղ չի լինելու, բայց ես նայելու եմ իմ աշխատանքի վայրում,  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Ժող. ջան, հիմի հաստատ ժամը 23:00_ինա չե խաղը՞ մեր ժամով

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող. ջան, հիմի հաստատ ժամը 23:00_ինա չե խաղը՞ մեր ժամով


այո  :Yes:

----------

Vaho (02.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> այո


մերսի :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ժամը 23.00-ին արմենիայով կցուցադրվի սուպերկլասիկոն :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Որ նոր թեմա չբացեմ, էստեղ եմ գրում, 

Կոնֆեդերցիայի գավաթի խաղերն են սկսվում հունիսի 14-ից 28-ը, ՀԱՀ-ի Յոհանեսբուգ, Բլումֆոնտեյն, Պրետոիյա և Ռուստենբուրգ քաղաքներում, Հ1-ով ցույց են տալու

Մասնակից հավաքականներ

Աշխարհի չեմպիոն - Իտալիա
Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն - Իսպանիա
Հարավային Ամերկայի չեմպիոն - Բրազիլիա
Հյուսիսային Ամերիկայի չեմպիոն -ԱՄՆ
Աֆրիկայի չեմպիոն  - Եգիպտոս
Ասիայի չեմպիոն - Իրաք
Օկեանիայի չեմպիոն - Նոր Զելանդի


Խումբ Ա

ՀԱՀ 
Իսպանիա 
Իրաք 
Նոր Զելանդիա 

Խումբ Բ 

Իտալիա 
Բրազիլիա 
ԱՄՆ 
Եգիպտոս

----------

Yellow Raven (10.06.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

2009-2010 սեզոնի բունդեսլիգայի խաղերը Կենտրոն ալիքով ցույց տալու են թե չէ ???

----------


## xaladilnick

հայկական թիմերի խաղերը երբ են ու վորդե

----------


## h.s.

Հ2-ով ցույց են տալու Անգլիայի առաջնությունը :Hands Up:

----------

Լեո (07.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

էրեխեք, իսկ Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը՞:էլի Արմենիան ա ցույց տալու :Angry2: ո՞վ գիտի :Think:

----------


## FC Bayern

Բունդեսլիգայի խաղերը ցույց են տալու Կենտրոնով !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Հենո

բա իսպանիայի ու իտալիայի առաջնություններից խաբար չկա՞

----------


## Arman_I

Ես լսել եմ,որ Իսպանիան ATV-նա ցույց տալու...էն առաջվա Արմենակոբը էլի...թե ինչքանովա հավաստի հարցա...
Մեր մեջ ասած լավ կլինի...կպրծնենք Սուրիկից...համը հանեց անցյալ սեզոն տեղը տեղին...

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

ավելի լավա իսպանիայի առաջնությունը ավետիսով ցույց տան քան արմենիայով :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> կպրծնենք Սուրիկից...համը հանեց անցյալ սեզոն տեղը տեղին...


Բայց նաև տրամադրություն էր ապահովում  :Jpit:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բայց նաև տրամադրություն էր ապահովում


նամանավանդ նրանով, որ մինչև վերջին րոպեն չգիտեինք Կլասսիկոն ցույց տալու են թե ոչ ու բացի այդ էլ Իսպանիայի առաջնության ամենահետաքրքիր տուրերը ցույց չտվեցին ու այդ ամեն Սուրենի մեղքով :Angry2:

----------


## erewanski

կամ դրա վարելը ուզումա մի հատ էլ հեծանիվը վառեմ

----------


## Amourchik

> կամ դրա վարելը ուզումա մի հատ էլ հեծանիվը վառեմ


արդեն քանի քանիսն են նման մոլուցքով տառապում :LOL: ինքը այնքան էլ մեղավոր չի՝ մեղավորը Արմենիան ա , որ այդ ամենը թույլ էր տալիս

----------


## erewanski

էնքանա քնելու սամակատով կամ ռոլիկներով գա գործի :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հեչ չմտածեք ժողովուրդ ջան, տխրելու առիթ չեք ունենա, Անգլիայի առաջնությունը Հ2-ով վարելու է մեր շատ սիրելի Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Իսպանիայի ու Իտալիայի առաջնությունների հարցով դեռ ոչինչ պարզ չէ :Sad:

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Հեչ չմտածեք ժողովուրդ ջան, տխրելու առիթ չեք ունենա, Անգլիայի առաջնությունը Հ2-ով վարելու է մեր շատ սիրելի Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իսպանիայի ու Իտալիայի առաջնությունների հարցով դեռ ոչինչ պարզ չէ


յաաաաա :Shok: ուֆֆֆ :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

լռիվ մոնոպոլիայա Սուրիկը սարքել :LOL:  հալալա հա բայց

----------


## Amourchik

> լռիվ մոնոպոլիայա Սուրիկը սարքել հալալա հա բայց


Էս ինչ պահանջարկ ունի էտ Սուրենը :Angry2: բոլորը խելքները հացի հետ են կերել երևի :Angry2:

----------


## erewanski

մեռնեմ թե իրանից լավ չվարեմ բացի ռեալի խաղերից

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր Հ2-ով ժամը 21:30 Էվերթոն-Արսենալ :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (15.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (15.08.2009), Ռեդ (15.08.2009)

----------


## Հենո

Հիմա ո՞նց կարանք հաստատ ճշտենք Իսպանիայի ու Իտալիայի առաջնւթյունները ցույց տալու են

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հիմա ո՞նց կարանք հաստատ ճշտենք Իսպանիայի ու Իտալիայի առաջնւթյունները ցույց տալու են


Ես անցած շաբաթ Բաղդասարյանից հարցրեցի Արմենիայի համար, ասեց, որ հլը ոչ մի բան պարզ չի... :Wink: 

Եթե ցույց չտան Իսպանիան, գնալու եմ նստացույց անեմ Արմենիայի դեմը :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Եթե ցույց չտան Իսպանիան, գնալու եմ նստացույց անեմ Արմենիայի դեմը


+1:
Հա, մի բան էլ, կարողա Բաղդասարյանը խմած-մմած ա եղել, չի հասկացել, ինչա ասում:

----------


## Arman_I

Խայտառակ որակի հեռարձակումա հ2-ով...հուսանք առաջին ու վերջին անգամնա սենց...չնայած ես հիշում ե որ Շանթի վախտերով  էլ էր սենց շատ լինում...

Հ.Գ.Էս տարի ոնց որ մնալու ենք Հ1-ի ՉԼ-ի ու էս հ2-ի  կիսատ պռատ Անգլիայի հույսին...Կենտրոնը էլ Գերմանիա ցույց չի տա աչքիս...Արմենիան լրիվ անորոշա...գոնե մեկը Իսպանիա ցույց տար էն մնացածը հեչ.... :Angry2:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Խայտառակ որակի հեռարձակումա հ2-ով...հուսանք առաջին ու վերջին անգամնա սենց...չնայած ես հիշում ե որ Շանթի վախտերով  էլ էր սենց շատ լինում...
> 
> Հ.Գ.Էս տարի ոնց որ մնալու ենք Հ1-ի ՉԼ-ի ու էս հ2-ի  կիսատ պռատ Անգլիայի հույսին...Կենտրոնը էլ Գերմանիա ցույց չի տա աչքիս...Արմենիան լրիվ անորոշա...գոնե մեկը Իսպանիա ցույց տար էն մնացածը հեչ....


խորհուրդ կտամ միացնեք NTV-ի ալիքները, հիմա իմ ուզած առաջնության խաղ նայում, դաժը որ ուզում եմ կրկնությունն էլ եմ նայում :Hands Up:

----------


## Arman_I

> խորհուրդ կտամ միացնեք NTV-ի ալիքները, հիմա իմ ուզած առաջնության խաղ նայում, դաժը որ ուզում եմ կրկնությունն էլ եմ նայում


Ընգեր դու էտ Ինտեռակտիվա ինչա,դրան ես բաժանորդագրված???ինչ այլ տարբերակներ կան?

Կներեք շեղվելու  համար...հարցը շատ արդիականա,,ու շատերին կհետաքրքրի... :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ընգեր դու էտ Ինտեռակտիվա ինչա,դրան ես բաժանորդագրված???ինչ այլ տարբերակներ կան?
> 
> Կներեք շեղվելու  համար...հարցը շատ արդիականա,,ու շատերին կհետաքրքրի...


հա, ու բոլոր խաղերը առանց բացառության (դե իհարկե կետրոնական) նայում եմ ու ամիսը վճարում 3200 դրամ

----------


## gevra

> հա, ու բոլոր խաղերը առանց բացառության (դե իհարկե կետրոնական) նայում եմ ու ամիսը վճարում 3200 դրամ


Եղբայր, չե՞ս ասի թե ով ա տենց գնով կաբելային տալիս(համար/անուն):

----------


## gevra

ի դեպ դաժը ստեղի խաղերը չեն կարում ցույց տալ: :Bad:  Մոլդովայի խաղի ժամանակ ահագին նեռվայնացա: Ձևի համար մի հատ գոնե կարգին պավտոռ ցույց չտվեցին: :Bad:

----------


## h.s.

«Տիմիշոարա» - «Շտուտգարտ» հանդիպումը  այսօր  23:45-ին  ուղիղ եթերում կհեռարձակվի Հ1-ով;

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եղբայր, չե՞ս ասի թե ով ա տենց գնով կաբելային տալիս(համար/անուն):


որ մասում ես ապրում, ետ ընկըրությունը մենակ կվարտալումա տալիս

----------


## gevra

> որ մասում ես ապրում, ետ ընկըրությունը մենակ կվարտալումա տալիս


Ես կենտրոնում եմ ապրում, մեզ մոտ Ինտեռակտիվը կա, իրա մոտ պռոստը ավելի թանգ ա, ստեղի մյուս ֆիրմաների գներն էլ են նման....

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես կենտրոնում եմ ապրում, մեզ մոտ Ինտեռակտիվը կա, իրա մոտ պռոստը ավելի թանգ ա, ստեղի մյուս ֆիրմաների գներն էլ են նման....


ապեր կենտրոնի համար մի հատ սկզից ավելի թանկ տարբերակ կա, սարքաորումների համար 200$ ես վճարում ու դիտում ես NTV-ի բոլոր 125-130 ալիքները, բայց այ դրա ամսական վարձը չեմ հիշում ինչքանա

----------


## gevra

թանկ տարբերակ ա ստացվում, համենայն դեպս մերսիներ!!!

----------


## Հենո

Ես կվառտալ եմ ապրում , մի քիչ մանրամանս կասես ախպեր?

----------

erewanski (21.08.2009), Ungrateful (21.08.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես կվառտալ եմ ապրում , մի քիչ մանրամանս կասես ախպեր?


5000 տալիս ես քաշելու համար, 3200 էլ ամսվա վարձ, պետքա համար էլ տամ

----------


## Հենո

Հա ախպեր ջան համարն էլ տուր
դու որ կվառտալ ես մնում?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը օգոստոսի 29-ից մեկ տարի շարունակ Հայ TV-ի եթերում :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (21.08.2009), Arman_I (22.08.2009), h.s. (21.08.2009), Taurus (23.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (25.08.2009), Լեո (30.08.2009), Հենո (22.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը օգոստոսի 29-ից մեկ տարի շարունակ Հայ TV-ի եթերում


Շատ լավ նորություն էր; Հո նորից Սուրենը չի վարելու :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եթե իրան տեսա կհարցնեմ :Jpit: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում հույս ունեմ, որ կվարեն Հ1-ի հաղորդավարները, որովեհետև 2 տարի առաջ Ֆրանսիայի առաջնությունը  Հայ TV-ով իրանք էին վարում :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

Մեկ էլ լավ կլինի, որ նորմալ ամեն տուրը 2 խաղ ցույց տան, ոչ թե շաբաթական մի խաղ Հ2-ի նման;

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մեկ էլ լավ կլինի, որ նորմալ ամեն տուրը 2 խաղ ցույց տան, ոչ թե շաբաթական մի խաղ Հ2-ի նման;


Հ2-ը 76 խաղա առել,այսինքն միջինը ամեն տուրից 2 խաղա գալիս կլոր...
Ուղղակի երևի հիմա ամառա քիչ են ցույց տալիս,որ հետո շատ ցույց տան :Smile: 
Չնայած, կարողա խաբել են,որ 76 խաղ են առե՞լ :Xeloq:  Բայց դե դժվար տենց բանը խաբած լինեն :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> *Հ2-ը 76 խաղա առել,այսինքն միջինը ամեն տուրից 2 խաղա գալիս կլոր...*
> Ուղղակի երևի հիմա ամառա քիչ են ցույց տալիս,որ հետո շատ ցույց տան
> Չնայած, կարողա խաբել են,որ 76 խաղ են առե՞լ Բայց դե դժվար տենց բանը խաբած լինեն


Եթե տենցա ուրեմն լավա; Ես կողմ եմ, որ պարտադրված չվերցնի մի տուրից հավայ խաղ ցույց տա, այլ մի այլ տուրից կենտրոնական մի քանի խաղ ցույց տա;

----------


## Taurus

> Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը օգոստոսի 29-ից մեկ տարի շարունակ Հայ TV-ի եթերում


մեկ տարի շարունակ մենք էլ կդառնանք քյարթ :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (27.08.2009), erewanski (24.08.2009), Yellow Raven (23.08.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

Իսկ Ա սերիան ով ա ցույց տալու :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը օգոստոսի 29-ից մեկ տարի շարունակ Հայ TV-ի եթերում


Իսկ Հայ TV ին քանի խաղա գնել, չգիտե՞ս:Իսկ կարողա օրինակ եթե Ռեալն ու Բարսան նույն օրը խաղան միայն մեկի խաղը ցույց տան, թե չգիտեք :Think: Լավն այն է, որ միայն Իսպանիայի առաջնությունն են էտ ալիքով ցույց տալու, ասածս այն է, որ անցյալ տարի Արմենիան զզվացրեց կեսից խաղերը կտրելով կամ փոքրիկ պատուհանով ներքևից ցույց տալով 2 խաղ միանգամից ցույց էին տալիս, իսկ էսպես լավ ա, մենակ թե չգիտենք հեռարձակումը ինչպիսին կլինի մի քիչ հուսադրող չի Հայ տվ-ին :Think:

----------

h.s. (27.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իսկ Հայ TV ին քանի խաղա գնել, չգիտե՞ս:Իսկ կարողա օրինակ եթե Ռեալն ու Բարսան նույն օրը խաղան միայն մեկի խաղը ցույց տան, թե չգիտեքԼավն այն է, որ միայն Իսպանիայի առաջնությունն են էտ ալիքով ցույց տալու, ասածս այն է, որ անցյալ տարի Արմենիան զզվացրեց կեսից խաղերը կտրելով կամ փոքրիկ պատուհանով ներքևից ցույց տալով 2 խաղ միանգամից ցույց էին տալիս, իսկ էսպես լավ ա, մենակ թե չգիտենք հեռարձակումը ինչպիսին կլինի մի քիչ հուսադրող չի Հայ տվ-ին


Իսկ ինչ անպայմանա, որ 2-ի խաղն էլ ցույց տա՞ն :Smile:  Իսպանիան հո մենակ Ռեալ ու Բարսելոնա չի :Wink: 

Իսկ առաջին տուրից հենց Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնի խաղերն են ցուցադրելու, Բարսելոնի խաղը կարծեմ երկուշաբթի էր :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (28.08.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

Այոոոոոոոո......Մելիքբեկյաննա վարում..... :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Սուրոն հաջող եղավ վերջնականապես........ :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այոոոոոոոո......Մելիքբեկյաննա վարում.....
> 
> Սուրոն հաջող եղավ վերջնականապես........


Փաստորեն մենակ ես չէի սրտի թրթիռով սպասում մեկնաբանի ձայնին :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (30.08.2009), Arman_I (29.08.2009), Աբելյան (29.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (31.08.2009), Ռեդ (29.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Խայտառակ հեռարձակումա: Ավելի լավա ցույց չտան, քան թե սենց որակով :Angry2:

----------

Amourchik (30.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Խայտառակ հեռարձակումա: Ավելի լավա ցույց չտան, քան թե սենց որակով


Առաջին խաղնա ոչինչ կդզվի հետո :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> Առաջին խաղնա ոչինչ կդզվի հետո


Հուսանք

----------


## REAL_ist

Իտալիա ցույց չեն տալու? :Think:

----------


## h.s.

> Իտալիա ցույց չեն տալու?


Դժվար, գոնե երեկվա Միլան-Ինտեր խաղը ցույց կտային :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

ինչպես և կանխատեսել էի հեռարձակում ուղղակի «հրածք» էր, ոնց որ մեկից պարտք արած լինի էտ ալիքը ու հիմա մի կերպ հեռարձակում ա էտ խաղերը :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

*НТВ+*-ը փրկություն ա  :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բարսայի խաղը ցուցեն տալու?

----------


## FC Bayern

Չգիտեք, թե ամսի 15-ին ՉԼ որ խաղերն են ցույց տալու Հ1-ով և Արարատով ???

----------


## GevSky

Ընդհանրապես 2 ալիքով ցույց են տալիս զուգահեռաբար ընթացող խաղերը

----------


## FC Bayern

> Ընդհանրապես 2 ալիքով ցույց են տալիս զուգահեռաբար ընթացող խաղերը


Բայց ամսի 15-ին և 16-ին համապատասխանաբար չորսական խաղա լինելու (ՉԼ): Հարցնում եմ դեռ չգիտեք, թե որոնք են ցույց տալու Հ մեկ-ով և Արարատով

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց ամսի 15-ին և 16-ին համապատասխանաբար չորսական խաղա լինելու (ՉԼ): Հարցնում եմ դեռ չգիտեք, թե որոնք են ցույց տալու Հ մեկ-ով և Արարատով


Հ1-ի կայքում դեռ ինֆորմացիա չկա, բայց կարծում եմ _Ինտեր - Բարսա_ և _Ցյուրիխ - Ռեալ_ խաղերը անպայման կցուցադրեն:

----------


## FC Bayern

> Հ1-ի կայքում դեռ ինֆորմացիա չկա, բայց կարծում եմ _Ինտեր - Բարսա_ և _Ցյուրիխ - Ռեալ_ խաղերը անպայման կցուցադրեն:


Հ1-ի կայքի հասցեն կտաս ????

----------


## Լեո

> Հ1-ի կայքի հասցեն կտաս ????


Խնրեմ  :Smile: 

http://www.armtv.com/cover/eng/

----------

FC Bayern (14.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

> Խնրեմ 
> 
> http://www.armtv.com/cover/eng/


Մերսի Լեո ջան, մի հատ էլ email-ի հասցեն կտաս ???

----------


## Լեո

> Մերսի Լեո ջան, մի հատ էլ email-ի հասցեն կտաս ???


Էստեղ նայիր  :Wink:

----------

FC Bayern (14.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Նամակ եմ գրել Հ1-ին, հարցրել եմ թե որ խաղերն են ցույց տալու ամսի 15-ին և 16-ին, չեն պատասխանում, կարողա այնտեղ (Հ1-ում) մարդ չկա ??? :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Եսել գիտեմ ՆՏՎ փաթեթ ունեմ ֆուտբոլ նորմալ կնայեմ... Էնել միակ ալիքը որ չկա փաթեթի մեջ դա Օնլայննա ու հենց այտեղով հիմա ցույց են տալիս Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնան........  :Angry2:  :Bad:

----------


## Arman_I

Բա մենք ինչ ասենք այ ախպեր.....Մեծն հայ TV ենք նայում...քանի կար գրել էին որ ցույց են տալու...բայց դե գիտեք ոնցա լինում...հիմա կարգին համերգա էթում... :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## GevSky

Կարելիա սովորություն սարքել միշտ հավաքվել որևէ տեղ ու նայել բոլորով

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ու հետաքրքիրա, որ Հայ Թվ-ն հանդիպումից 1 ժամ առաջ տիտրերով սպանեց թողեց հայտարարելով Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնա ու Էսպանյոլ-Ռեալ խաղերի մասին :Bad: 
Տեսնենք Ռեալի խաղից առաջ ինչ բացատրություն կտան, եթե իհարկե ցույց տան Ռեալի խաղը :Angry2:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> եթե իհարկե ցույց տան Ռեալի խաղը


Կա…

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եսել գիտեմ ՆՏՎ փաթեթ ունեմ ֆուտբոլ նորմալ կնայեմ... Էնել միակ ալիքը որ չկա փաթեթի մեջ դա Օնլայննա ու հենց այտեղով հիմա ցույց են տալիս Խետաֆե-Բարսելոնան........


հա ես էլ չեմ նայել, իմ նտվ-ով էլ ցույց չտվեցին

----------


## FC Bayern

Ամենակարգին ալիքը  թուրքական TRT 3-ն է: Առանց որևէ խափանման Բունդեսլիգայի խաղերնա ցույց տալիս, շաբաթական 3,4 երբեմն նուկնիսկ հինգ մատչ

----------


## GevSky

Ով կիմանա, էսօր Բարսայի խաղը Հայ ՏՎ ցույց կտա՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ով կիմանա, էսօր Բարսայի խաղը Հայ ՏՎ ցույց կտա՞


Ըստ հայտարարությունների՝ հա :Smile: 

Էսօր՝ 01:00 Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո Մ 
Վաղը՝ 22:00 Խերես- Ռեալ  :Smile: 

Բայց դե չես իմանա, Հայ ԹՎ-ից ամեն ինչ սպասելիա :Angry2:

----------


## GevSky

> Ըստ հայտարարությունների՝ հա
> 
> Էսօր՝ 01:00 Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկո Մ
> Վաղը՝ 22:00 Խերես- Ռեալ


Ո՞վա հայտարարել, որովհետև ես նայել եմ ծրագրում գրված է 23:00 Իսպ առաջնություն ու վերջ.. Բայց դե Բարսայի խաղը գիտեմ որ 01:00 պետքա լինի

----------


## h.s.

> Ո՞վա հայտարարել, որովհետև ես նայել եմ ծրագրում գրված է 23:00 Իսպ առաջնություն ու վերջ.. Բայց դե Բարսայի խաղը գիտեմ որ 01:00 պետքա լինի


Բարսան հաստատ 01:00-ինա խաղալու ու նախնական ասվելա, որ էս խաղում սաղ նորեկներն էլ սաստավ են խաղալու: Մնումա Հայ TV-ին  ցույց տա:

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսան հաստատ 01:00-ինա խաղալու ու նախնական ասվելա, որ էս խաղում սաղ նորեկներն էլ սաստավ են խաղալու: Մնումա Հայ TV-ին  ցույց տա:


Ատլետիկոյի դեմ նորեկնե՞ր  :Think:  Ռիսկային ա  :Xeloq:

----------


## davidus

> Մնումա Հայ TV-ին ցույց տա:


ՀԱՅ TV-ն ցույց ա տալու...... ծրագրի մեջ կա գրած..

----------


## h.s.

> ՀԱՅ TV-ն ցույց ա տալու...... ծրագրի մեջ կա գրած..


Ծրագրի մեջ անցած անգամ էլ գրած կար…

----------


## davidus

> Ծրագրի մեջ անցած անգամ էլ գրած կար…


խոսքը ЕВРОФУТБОЛ-ի ծրագրի մասինա..... եթե գրել են, ուրեմն ցույց կտան...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ո՞վա հայտարարել, որովհետև ես նայել եմ ծրագրում գրված է 23:00 Իսպ առաջնություն ու վերջ.. Բայց դե Բարսայի խաղը գիտեմ որ 01:00 պետքա լինի


Եթե Եթեր, Թվ Մոլ, Թվ Ալիք ու էդ կարգի ծրագրերում ես նայում, ապա դրանք շատ շուտ են լույս տեսնում դրա համար էլ չեն գրում Իսպանիայի ցուցադրվող խաղերը :Wink: 
Ֆուտբոլային թերթերում նայի՝ Ֆուտբոլ +, Ֆուտբոլ 365....  :Wink:

----------

GevSky (21.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

ով կասի ինձ այսօրվա խաղերը Հաը ՏՎ ցույց տալու է, թե չե, մեկել ռեալի խաղը էսօրա թե վաղնա

----------


## Լեո

Չգիտեմ  ՀայTV-ն ցույց ա տալու, թե չէ, բայց Ռեալի խաղը վաղն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ով կասի ինձ այսօրվա խաղերը Հաը ՏՎ ցույց տալու է, թե չե, մեկել ռեալի խաղը էսօրա թե վաղնա


Էսօր՝ 01:00 Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա
Վաղը՝ 23:00 Վիլյառեալ-Ռեալ  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> *Էսօր*՝ 01:00 Ռասինգ-Բարսելոնա


Էսօր չէ, վաղը  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էսօր չէ, վաղը


Որ վաղը ասեի կարողա թյուրիմացության պատճառ դառնայի :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Որ վաղը ասեի կարողա թյուրիմացության պատճառ դառնայի


Թյուրիմացություններից խոսափելու համար էսպես ասենք՝ *եկող գիշեր, ժամը` 01:00*  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (22.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Տեսնես էսօր ՀայTV-ն *Դեպորտիվո - Սևիլիա* խաղը ցույց կտա (ժ.21:00)  :Think:  
Հաստատ ավելի հետաքրքիր խաղ ա լինելու, քան *Ռեալ - Վալիադոլիդ* խաղը (ժ.23:00): 
Լավ կլինի Ռեալի խաղի փոխարեն առաջին հանդիպումը ցուցադրեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

Իսկ եթե Բարսայի խաղը լիներ Վալյադոլիդի հետ, էլի նույն կարծիքի կլինեիր Լեո ջան?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տեսնես էսօր ՀայTV-ն *Դեպորտիվո - Սևիլիա* խաղը ցույց կտա (ժ.21:00)  
> Հաստատ ավելի հետաքրքիր խաղ ա լինելու, քան *Ռեալ - Վալիադոլիդ* խաղը (ժ.23:00): 
> Լավ կլինի Ռեալի խաղի փոխարեն առաջին հանդիպումը ցուցադրեն:


Բարև Ձեզ :Jpit: 
Պիտի Ռեալի խաղը ցույց տան:

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ եթե Բարսայի խաղը լիներ Վալյադոլիդի հետ, էլի նույն կարծիքի կլինեիր Լեո ջան?


Իհարկե, REAL_ist ջան: Հարցը էստեղ ոչ թե Ռեալն ա, այլ Վալիադոլիդը, որովհետև գիտենք, որ լինելու ա մի խաղադաշտանի ու մի թիմանի ոչ ինտրիգային ֆուտբոլ (նույնը Բարսայի պարագայում): Իսկ Դեպորտիվոն ու Սևիլիան արժանի մրցակիցներ են ու ներկա պահին գտնվում են լավ մարզավիճակում, հետևաբար կարելի է սպասել, որ գեղեցիկ ու դինամիկ ֆուտբոլ է լինելու: 
REAL_ist ջան, ախր քեզ իմանալով՝ վստահ եմ, որ դու ինքդ էլ դա շատ լավ գիտես, զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու ես հարցնում  :Dntknw: 



> Բարև Ձեզ
> Պիտի Ռեալի խաղը ցույց տան:


Բարև ձեզ  :Smile:  
Թող ցույց տան  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ես կուզեի երկու խաղն էլ ցույց տան :Jpit:  Ընդհնարապես  բնականաբար կողմ եմ, որ տուրի կենտրոնական խաղերը ցույց տան:

----------

Լեո (17.10.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

23:00 Ռեալ-Վալյադոլիդ
01:00 Վալենսիա-Բարսելոնա
 :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

Էսօր Բարսան 21:30-ինա խաղալու, չմոռանաք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Էսօր Բարսան 21:30-ինա խաղալու, չմոռանաք


Էս ինչ լավ ա ասիր, այ ախպեր: Բաց էլ թողելու խաղը, հաա՜  :Shok:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էս ինչ լավ ա ասիր, այ ախպեր: Բաց էլ թողելու խաղը, հաա՜


ես բաց եմ թողել, սենց բայց հազվադեպա լինում հա

----------


## h.s.

Ուրախալի նորություն. :Hands Up: 
Այսօր ժամը 19:00-ին Դոնեցկի Մետալուրգ - Արսենալ խաղը(Ուկրաինայի առաջնություն)
կարող եք դիտել Հայ TV -ի եթերով:

----------

Yellow Raven (21.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ուրախալի նորություն.
> Այսօր ժամը 19:00-ին Դոնեցկի Մետալուրգ - Արսենալ խաղը(Ուկրաինայի առաջնություն)
> կարող եք դիտել Հայ TV -ի եթերով:


Ջան :Hands Up:  Բա էս ո՞նց որ որոշել են ցույց տան :Smile: 

Ի դեպ էսօր նաև կարող եք դիտել՝

Հ2

16:45 Լիվերպուլ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի
21:30 ՄՅՈՒ-Էվերթոն

Հայ ԹՎ

23:00 Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Ռասինգ
01:00 Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո-Բարսելոնա
 :Smile:

----------

h.s. (21.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

ՀայTV-ում մեկը չկա՞, որ վերջապես իրենց մեկնաբանին (անունը չգիտեմ, Ա.Մելիքբեկյանի հետ ա մեկնաբանում խաղերը) հուշի, որ Գու*ծ*ի չէ, Գուտի ա  :Sad:  Ու ոչ էլ Պերո*ծ*ի ա, Պերոտտի ա  :Sad: 
Ու ընդհանրապես շատ վատ ու անհետաքրքիր մեկնաբան ա, խաղի ընդհանուր հաճույքը փչացնում ա  :Bad:

----------

h.s. (07.02.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> ՀայTV-ում մեկը չկա՞, որ վերջապես իրենց մեկնաբանին (անունը չգիտեմ, Ա.Մելիքբեկյանի հետ ա մեկնաբանում խաղերը) հուշի, որ Գու*ծ*ի չէ, Գուտի ա  Ու ոչ էլ Պերո*ծ*ի ա, Պերոտտի ա 
> Ու ընդհանրապես շատ վատ ու անհետաքրքիր մեկնաբան ա, խաղի ընդհանուր հաճույքը փչացնում ա


Իրոք որ շատ անհաջողա մեկնաբանում: Բա որ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի տեղը ասեց *Սեքս* Ֆաբրեգաս :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բայց Մելիքբեկյանն էլ լավ կայֆավատա լինում հարիֆիս վրա:
Սպասումա որ ասի քո մտքի հետ համամիտ եմ, իսկ Մելիքբեկյանը հակառակնա ասում: :LOL: 
Դրանից հետո անկապ մի ժամ խոսումա:
Բայց եկեք փաստենք որ մեկ մեկ էլ կարևոր ինֆոա տալիս :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց եկեք փաստենք որ մեկ մեկ էլ կարևոր ինֆոա տալիս


 Կարևոր ինֆորմացիա տալիս ա, բայց հաճախ էլ անիմաստ բաներ ա ասում: Օրինակ՝ հենց ձեռքով խաղ ա լինում, կարծես իր պարտքն ա համարում Անրիին հիշել, հլը մի բան էլ Անրիին անվանում ա «ձեռքով խաղի մեծ վարպետ»  :Sad: 
Իրականում Անրիի ձեռքով խաղի հայտնի դրվագը սովորական ֆուտբոլային դիտված էր, դա շատ ֆուբոլիստների հետ ա պատահում: Պարզապես այդ խաղի ու խփած գնդակի կարևորությունը շատ մեծ էր, դրա համար էլ էդպիսի մեծ աղմուկ եղավ: Անրին արդեն բազմիցս անդրադարձել ա դրան ու ներողություն ա խնդրել՝ ասելով, որ ինքը շատ ա ցավում, որ այդպես պահատեց, և որ ինքը այդ դրվագում միտումնավոր չի խաղացել: Այդ մի քանի ակնթարթները այքան կարճ են տևել, որ Անրիին չի էլ հասցրել գնահատել իրավիճակը: 
Այս ամենի հետ հանդերձ շատ սխալ ա Անրիին ձեռքով խաղի վարպետ անվանել, դա անլուրջ փողոցային տղայական զրույցի ա նմանվում:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարևոր ինֆորմացիա տալիս ա, բայց հաճախ էլ անիմաստ բաներ ա ասում: Օրինակ՝ հենց ձեռքով խաղ ա լինում, կարծես իր պարտքն ա համարում Անրիին հիշել, հլը մի բան էլ Անրիին անվանում ա «ձեռքով խաղի մեծ վարպետ» 
> Իրականում Անրիի ձեռքով խաղի հայտնի դրվաքը սովորական ֆուտբոլային դիտված էր, դա շատ ֆուբոլիստների հետ ա պատահում: Պարզապես այդ խաղի ու խփած գնդակի կարևորությունը շատ մեծ էր, դրա համար էլ էդպիսի մեծ աղմուկ եղավ: Անրին արդեն բազմիցս անդրադարձել ա դրան ու ներողություն ա խնդրել՝ ասելով, որ ինքը շատ ա ցավում, որ այդպես պահատեց, և որ ինքը այդ դրվագում միտումնավոր չի խաղացել: Այդ մի քանի ակնթարթները այքան կարճ են տևել, որ Անրիին չի էլ հասցրել գնահատել իրավիճակը: 
> Այս ամեն հետ հանդերձ շատ սխալ է Անրիին ձեռքով խաղի վարպետ անվանել, դա անլուրջ փողոցային տղայական զրույցի ա նմանվում:


Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ... ինչ արած... ճարներս ինչա :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արմեն Նիկողոսյան եթե չեմ սխալվում, tert.am-ում էլ բլոգ ունի, կարող եք մեկնաբանություններում գրել :Jpit: 
Դեպորի մարզադաշտն էլ անընդհատ Ռիոսար էր ասում ու վրից Մելիքբեկյանը ուղղում էր Ռիասոր, մեկ էլ 2 րոպեից նորից Ռիոսար ու տենց շարունակ... :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Կարո՞ղ ա իմանաք՝ էսօր ՀայՏՎ-ն Սևիլիա - Բարսա խա՞ղն ա ցուցադրելու, թե՞ Ռեալ - Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո  :Xeloq:

----------

Ապե Ջան (08.05.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կարո՞ղ ա իմանաք՝ էսօր ՀայՏՎ-ն Սևիլիա - Բարսա խա՞ղն ա ցուցադրելու, թե՞ Ռեալ - Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո


Եթե շարժվենք տրամաբանությամբ, պետք է, որ Սևիլիա-Բարսելոնան ցույց տան :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե շարժվենք տրամաբանությամբ, պետք է, որ Սևիլիա-Բարսելոնան ցույց տան


Ու եթե էդ տրամաբանությունը աշխատի, հաճելի երեկոն ապահովված կլինի  :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

> Կարո՞ղ ա իմանաք՝ էսօր ՀայՏՎ-ն Սևիլիա - Բարսա խա՞ղն ա ցուցադրելու, թե՞ Ռեալ - Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո


Ես կարամ ասեմ ՆՏՎ-ով, որ խաղերը ցույց կտան, ով ՆՏՎ փաթեթ ունի նրանց համար՝ Սեվիլյա-Բարսա ՆՏՎ+ֆուտբոլ
Ռեալ - Ատլետիկ ՆՏՎ+սպորտ օնլայն

----------


## Լեո

Ով գիտի՝ ինչի՞ց  ա, որ Եվորպայի ու Աշխարհի առաջնությունների հեռարձակումների ժամանակ միշտ մի տեսակ մեղվի տզզոց ա լսվում  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ով գիտի՝ ինչի՞ց  ա, որ Եվորպայի ու Աշխարհի առաջնությունների հեռարձակումների ժամանակ միշտ մի տեսակ մեղվի տզզոց ա լսվում


Մյուս առաջնությունները չգիտեմ, բայց Մունդիալ-2010-ի խաղերի ժամանակ լսվող տզզոցը հարավաֆրիկացիների ազգային ինչ-որ գործիքիցա գալիս :Smile:

----------


## Դարք

> Մյուս առաջնությունները չգիտեմ, բայց Մունդիալ-2010-ի խաղերի ժամանակ լսվող տզզոցը հարավաֆրիկացիների ազգային ինչ-որ գործիքիցա գալիս


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ետ ստադիոնում առկա  ձայների միաձուլման արդյունքում առաջացած՝ մեղվի տզզոց հիշեցնող բրենդի նման մի բան ասող ձայնա :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ետ ստադիոնում առկա  ձայների միաձուլման արդյունքում առաջացած՝ մեղվի տզզոց հիշեցնող բրենդի նման մի բան ասող ձայնա


Չէ, էդ ձենը հենց իրանց ազգային գործիքից՝ վուվուզելայից լսվող ձեննա :Smile:  Ընդ որում ականջների համար իրոք շատ տհաճա :Bad: 
Ավելի մանրամասն` *Վուվուզելա*

----------

Արամ (20.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Չգիտեմ, Վուվուզելայի ձայնն ա, թե չէ, բայց հիշում եմ, որ Եվրոպայի անցած առաջնության ժամանակ էլ նույն անդուր տզզոցն էր լսվում: Կարծում եմ՝ Ֆիֆան պիտի արգելեր նման տհաճ ձայներ հանող առարկաների մուտքը տրիբունաներ:

----------


## Դարք

էսօր մեծ հավեսով կհետևեմ    խաղին

----------


## Agni

Երեխեք էտ բվոոց-դզզոցը վրաս ազդումա, հազիվ որոշել եմ ֆուտբոլ նայել, էն էլ էտ հիմար ձայնը... բայց հաստատ երկրպագուներն են ինչ-որ բան փչում... ասենք ուրիշ գործիք փչեն էլի... :Smile:

----------


## romanista

Ժողովուրդ, դժվար չի ձեր գրառումներից հասկանալ, որ դուք դժգոհ եք աշխարհի  առաջնության հայերեն մեկնաբանումից Հ1-ով  :Smile:  դրա համար, նրանց, ովքեր ունեն 512 կբ/վ և ավելի բարձր արագությամբ ինտերնետ, ես կօգնեմ, տալով այստեղ հղումները այն կայքերի, որոնցում ես ինքս ռուսական Первый Канал, Россия 1, Россия 2 ալիքներով նայում եմ ֆուտբոլը ռուսական գերազանց մեկնաբանությամբ ու նայածիցս հաճույք եմ ստանում... այդ կայքերն են`
www.ontvtime.ru - այստեղ կա Первый Канал-ը բավականին լավ որակով
www.debilizator.tv և www.kaban.tv - այստեղ էլ հիանալի որակով կան Россия 1-ը ու Россия 2-ը

Հ.Գ.  www.kaban.tv-ում ալիքները ամբողջական քկրանով դիտելու համար պետք է գրանցվել կայքում, որը կատարվում է վճարովի սմսի միջոցով ու արժի 480 դրամ ( բայց դե նյարդերը պահպանելու համար ինձ նման երևի դուք էլ համաձայն կլինեք մի անգամ այդքան գումար տալու ու ռուսական մեկնաբանությամբ նայելու :Jpit: )

Հաճելի դիտում բոլորիդ :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (22.06.2010), Պոզիտրոն (03.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

Հա, մի հատ էլ ավելացում անեմ, քանի չեք հարձակվել վրաս) հիմա ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ այս կայքերում էնքան մարդ ա լինում, որ սերվերները ժամերով կախում են, էնպես որ եթե հանկարծ տենց խնդրի հանդիպեք, հանկարծ չասեք թե էս Ռոմայի ֆանատը էս ինչ անկապ հղումներ տվեց, ոչ մի բան չի աշխատում))) ես ըտեղ արդեն մեղք չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

Կարծում եմ սրանից լավը չկա, Watch soccer in *HD Quality*
http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?size=condensed

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարծում եմ սրանից լավը չկա, Watch soccer in *HD Quality*
> http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?size=condensed


Եթե on-line դիտելու համար է սա, ապա ասեմ որ ոչինչ չստացվեց:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եթե on-line դիտելու համար է սա, ապա ասեմ որ ոչինչ չստացվեց:


Ի՞նչի, իմ մոտ լավ էլ ստացվումա  :Smile:  կարո՞ղա ինտերնետտ արագ չի, սա ամերիկյան սայթա չնայած չեմ կարծում դրսից նայելու համար պռոբլեմներ լինեն: Ինչ խաղ ուզում ես կարող ես նայես ուղիղ եթերում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ի՞նչի, իմ մոտ լավ էլ ստացվումա  կարո՞ղա ինտերնետտ արագ չի, սա ամերիկյան սայթա չնայած չեմ կարծում դրսից նայելու համար պռոբլեմներ լինեն: Ինչ խաղ ուզում ես կարող ես նայես ուղիղ եթերում:


Միայն ուղիղ եթերում կարող էս նայել՞

----------


## Արծիվ

> Միայն ուղիղ եթերում կարող էս նայել՞


Երկուսն էլ, լայվ և ռեքորդ արած  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Երկուսն էլ, լայվ և ռեքորդ արած


1 հատ խաղի լինկ կտաս ռեքորդ արած:

----------


## Արծիվ

> 1 հատ խաղի լինկ կտաս ռեքորդ արած:


Փորձի տես ցույցա տալիս՝ 
*Ուրուգվայ - Գանա* http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=1...size=condensed
*Արգենտինա - Հ. Կորեա* http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=6...size=condensed
Սա էլ էտ վեբսայթի իսկական լինկը՝ http://espn.go.com/espn3/ կենդանի եթերի համար սեղմում ես *WATCH NOW* (աջումա գտնվում) ու վայելում: Իսկ RECORD արած խաղերի համար սեղմում ես *ALL SPORTS* (ձախի վրայա գտնվում) և իջնում ես ցած ու սեղմում *SOCCER* ի վրա: Հուսով եմ էս անգամ կարողանամ օգնել քեզ  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Փորձի տես ցույցա տալիս՝ 
> *Ուրուգվայ - Գանա* http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=1...size=condensed
> *Արգենտինա - Հ. Կորեա* http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=6...size=condensed
> Սա էլ էտ վեբսայթի իսկական լինկը՝ http://espn.go.com/espn3/ կենդանի եթերի համար սեղմում ես *WATCH NOW* (աջումա գտնվում) ու վայելում: Իսկ RECORD արած խաղերի համար սեղմում ես *ALL SPORTS* (ձախի վրայա գտնվում) և իջնում ես ցած ու սեղմում *SOCCER* ի վրա: Հուսով եմ էս անգամ կարողանամ օգնել քեզ


հա սեղմում դրա վրա, բայց բան չի բացում հետո, բերումա ինչոր մի քանի խաղի ցանկ, բայց ոչ մի տեղ չկա որ սեղմեմ նայեմ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> հա սեղմում դրա վրա, բայց բան չի բացում հետո, բերումա ինչոր մի քանի խաղի ցանկ, բայց ոչ մի տեղ չկա որ սեղմեմ նայեմ:


Չեմ հասկանում երբ որ սեղմում ես WATCH NOW չի՞ բացում վիդեոն, պետք է մի ուրիշ WINDOW բացի և հետո LIVE ցույց տա: Սեղմի այս լինքի վրա տես բացումա՝ http://espn.go.com/espn3/index/_/sport/soccer-futbol եթե հա ուրեմն նայում ես նկարի ցած կտեսնես՝ *All Leagues* դրա ցածը կտեսնես՝* LIVE, UPCOMING և REPLAY* դրանից հետո սեղմում ես *REPLAY* հետո կտեսնես ներքևում նկարահանված խաղերը, որի վրա ուզում ես սեղմի ու նայի: Նկարը դնում եմ որ ավելի պարզ լինի քեզ համար:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ձայնագրված խաղ՝ Ռեալ Մադրիդ և Բարսելոնա Ապրիլի 10, 2010թ.
http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=2...size=condensed

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:04 ----------

Աֆրիկա 2010թ աշխարհի խաղերի բացումը՝ 
http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=1...size=condensed

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ձայնագրված խաղ՝ Ռեալ Մադրիդ և Բարսելոնա Ապրիլի 10, 2010թ.
> http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=2...size=condensed
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:04 ----------
> 
> Աֆրիկա 2010թ աշխարհի խաղերի բացումը՝ 
> http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=1...size=condensed


Ինչոր սենց բանա ուզում որ ուզում եմ նայեմ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ինչոր սենց բանա ուզում որ ուզում եմ նայեմ:


Ինձ մոտ տենց բան չի ցույց տալիս, ինչ և է իմ կարդացածով ուզումա իմանա թե ովա քո ինտերնետ պրովայդերը (այսինքն ինտերնետտ որտեղից ես ստանում դրա անունը) այնուհետև պետք է գտնես նրա անունը նշվածների մեջ և սեղմես վրան: Չգիտեմ թե ինչիա այդպես, երևի դա ամերիկյան սայթա դրա համար  :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինձ մոտ տենց բան չի ցույց տալիս, ինչ և է իմ կարդացածով ուզումա իմանա թե ովա քո ինտերնետ պրովայդերը (այսինքն ինտերնետտ որտեղից ես ստանում դրա անունը) այնուհետև պետք է գտնես նրա անունը նշվածների մեջ և սեղմես վրան: Չգիտեմ թե ինչիա այդպես, երևի դա ամերիկյան սայթա դրա համար


Շատ հնարավորա այդ այդ խնդիրն է առկա, այլապես պետք է նորմալ ես դիտեի: Ինչևէ շնորհակալ եմ քեզ:

----------

Արծիվ (06.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Աշխարհի առաջնությունից հետո արդեն ժամանակն է վերադառնալ ակումբային առաջնությունների հանդիպումներին: Ի՞նչ ենք դիտելու այս տարի մենք՝ հայերս:

Այս տարի, ինչպես միշտ, Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը կցուցադրի «ՀԱՅ TV» - ին, ինչպես անցյալ տարի՝ կմեկնաբանեն Գեորգի Մաթևոսյանը, Արմեն Նիկողոսյանը և Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանը: 

Էլի ինչպես անցյալ մրցաշրջանում չցուցադրվեց Իտալիայի առաջնութունը, այս տարի ևս չենք դիտի հայկական հեռուստատեսությամբ:

Գերմանիայի առաջնությունը ցուցադրելու ցանկություն է հայտնել՝ «Կենտրոն» հեռուստատեսությունը:

Չեպիոնների լիգայի հանդիպումները կցուցադրեն «Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունն» ու «ԱՏՎ»-ն:

Արդեն սկսվել է Անգլաիայի առաջնությունը, բայց դեռ հայկական ոչ մի ալիքով չեն ցուցադրվում Անգլիայի առաջնության հանդիպումները: Ընթացքից հնարավոր է որ այն ցուցադրի «Հ2»-ը :

Ամենայն հավանականությամբ չենք դիտի նաև Ֆրանսիայի առաջնությունը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Աշխարհի առաջնությունից հետո արդեն ժամանակն է վերադառնալ ակումբային առաջնությունների հանդիպումներին: Ի՞նչ ենք դիտելու այս տարի մենք՝ հայերս:
> 
> Այս տարի, ինչպես միշտ, Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը կցուցադրի «ՀԱՅ TV» - ին, ինչպես անցյալ տարի՝ կմեկնաբանեն Գեորգի Մաթևոսյանը, Արմեն Նիկողոսյանը և Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանը: 
> 
> Էլի ինչպես անցյալ մրցաշրջանում չցուցադրվեց Իտալիայի առաջնութունը, այս տարի ևս չենք դիտի հայկական հեռուստատեսությամբ:
> 
> Գերմանիայի առաջնությունը ցուցադրելու ցանկություն է հայտնել՝ «Կենտրոն» հեռուստատեսությունը:
> 
> Չեպիոնների լիգայի հանդիպումները կցուցադրեն «Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունն» ու «ԱՏՎ»-ն:
> ...


ATV-ն Չեմպիոնների Լիգա... :Think:  Չգիտեի, մերսի :Smile: 
Իսկ ո՞րտեղից ես հայթայթել էսքան ինֆոն :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ATV-ն Չեմպիոնների Լիգա... Չգիտեի, մերսի
> Իսկ ո՞րտեղից ես հայթայթել էսքան ինֆոն


ֆուլբոլ 365/ ում կա գրած, բայց Հանրայինն ա ցույց տալու ՉԼ

----------


## Արամ

շատ պռադվինուտիյ հեռուստաընկերություններ մշակել են այդ ձենի խլացման տեխնոլոգիա և օգտագործում են

----------


## romanista

Ժող ջան, 45000-ով մի անգամ էդքան ծախսում, արբանյակային ալեհավաք ես դնում ու բոլոր ուժեղ առաջնությունները վայելում ես) կամ էլ իմ նման, ամսեկան 6000-ով կաբելային ես քաշում ու էլի սաղ առաջնությունները վայելում, թե չէ որ մնա մեր ալիքներին, մի երկու տարուց բան էլ չեն ցույց տա...

----------

Արամ (20.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ժող ջան, 45000-ով մի անգամ էդքան ծախսում, արբանյակային ալեհավաք ես դնում ու բոլոր ուժեղ առաջնությունները վայելում ես) կամ էլ իմ նման, ամսեկան 6000-ով կաբելային ես քաշում ու էլի սաղ առաջնությունները վայելում, թե չէ որ մնա մեր ալիքներին, մի երկու տարուց բան էլ չեն ցույց տա...


 Կամ էլ մտնում ես ինտերնետ ու Եվրոպական առաջնությունների բոլոր կարևոր խաղերը նայում ես  :Zagar:

----------


## avikavet1

> Կամ էլ մտնում ես ինտերնետ ու Եվրոպական առաջնությունների բոլոր կարևոր խաղերը նայում ես


Ինտերնետով որակը լավ չի, ու հեռարձակումը 20 վարկյան ուշացումովա հասնում: Արբանյակային ալիքներից լավը չկա:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Ինտերնետով որակը լավ չի, ու հեռարձակումը 20 վարկյան ուշացումովա հասնում: Արբանյակային ալիքներից լավը չկա:


էլ ով դիմանա, որ 20 վարկյան ուշա հասնում ուրեմն ետ ինչ որ թերությունա, դու էլ գոլից 20 վարկյան հետո կգոռաս գոլ ինչ կա? շատ տեղեր ՀԴ որակով են ցույց տալիս, ու տելեվիզռի ցույց տվածից լավն ա:

----------


## romanista

> էլ ով դիմանա, որ 20 վարկյան ուշա հասնում ուրեմն ետ ինչ որ թերությունա, դու էլ գոլից 20 վարկյան հետո կգոռաս գոլ ինչ կա? շատ տեղեր ՀԴ որակով են ցույց տալիս, ու տելեվիզռի ցույց տվածից լավն ա:


Ապեր, դրա համար ինտերնետի բարձր արագություն ա պետք, իսկ երկրումդ ոչ բոլորը բարձր արագություն ունեն, քանի որ և թանկ ա, և բացի էդ էլ, ստեի որակը ի՟նչ ա որ...

----------

Yellow Raven (21.08.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> էլ ով դիմանա, որ 20 վարկյան ուշա հասնում ուրեմն ետ ինչ որ թերությունա, դու էլ գոլից 20 վարկյան հետո կգոռաս գոլ ինչ կա? շատ տեղեր ՀԴ որակով են ցույց տալիս, ու տելեվիզռի ցույց տվածից լավն ա:


Այ ախպեր,որ գոլը պտի ուշ նայեմ էլ ումա պետք եդ խաղը:Եդ պահը պտի վայելես, :Yahoo:  ու ինչքան էլ HD լինի սայտը TV-ին չի հասնի, ու պլյուս դրան TV HD-ներ էլ կան: :Wink:

----------

Արամ (22.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հայ TV - ին կցուցադրի Ուկրաինայի առաջնությունը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շանթով կցուցադրվեն Եվրոպայի Լիգայի հանդիպումները :Smile:

----------

Սամսար (29.08.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Հայ TV - ին կցուցադրի Ուկրաինայի առաջնությունը:


լուրջ  :Shok:  Իսկ Թունիսինը տենաս ո՞վ ա ցույց տալու  :LOL:

----------

Սամսար (29.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> լուրջ  Իսկ Թունիսինը տենաս ո՞վ ա ցույց տալու


Հենց Քարամյաններին Թունիս «գործուղեն», էդ էլ ցույց կտան  :Jpit:

----------

Սամսար (29.08.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Հենց Քարամյաններին Թունիս «գործուղեն», էդ էլ ցույց կտան


Որ ասում էի դարի լավագույն հարձակվողական զույգ  :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (28.08.2010), Սամսար (29.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> լուրջ  Իսկ Թունիսինը տենաս ո՞վ ա ցույց տալու


Անցած տարի էլ էին ցույց տալիս Մետալուրգի խաղերը :Wink: 
Էս տարի հավանաբար Շախտյորի խաղերը ցույց կտան, եթե Մխիթարյանի գործարքը չխզվի :Smile:  Չնայած Մետալուրգում դեռ մնում է Արթուր Դաշյանը :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Ովա տեղյակ էսօր Հայ ՏՎ-ն Ռասինգ-Բարսա խաղը ցույց տալու՞ են: ՏՎ Մոլում գրածա որ էդ ժամին (22:00)  Իսպ առաջնություն կա, հենց էդ ժամին էլ Բարսայի խաղնա, բայց գովազդում ասում են Ռեալ Մալյորկա 00:00, հիմա չգիտեմ երկուսնել ցույց են տալու թե ինչպես միշտ սխալա թերթում գրած :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ովա տեղյակ էսօր Հայ ՏՎ-ն Ռասինգ-Բարսա խաղը ցույց տալու՞ են: ՏՎ Մոլում գրածա որ էդ ժամին (22:00)  Իսպ առաջնություն կա, հենց էդ ժամին էլ Բարսայի խաղնա, բայց գովազդում ասում են Ռեալ Մալյորկա 00:00, հիմա չգիտեմ երկուսնել ցույց են տալու թե ինչպես միշտ սխալա թերթում գրած


Ամենայն հավանականությամբ կցուցադրեն երկու խաղերն էլ:

Տուրի առաջին խաղն է, դժվար չցուցադեն:

----------


## avikavet1

Եթե ունեք արբանյակային ալիքներ, jsc sport-ներով նայեք: Երեկ ցույց տվեցին լա լիգայի խաղերից: :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր ժամը 22 - ին Հայ TV կարող եք դիտել Բարսելոնա - Ռասինգ հանդիպումը:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Այսօր ժամը 22 - ին Հայ TV կարող եք դիտել Բարսելոնա - Ռասինգ հանդիպումը:


Ինչպես նաև Ռասինգ - Բարսա հանդիպումը  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (29.08.2010), Yellow Raven (29.08.2010), Ներսես_AM (29.08.2010), Սամսար (30.08.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Եթե ունեք արբանյակային ալիքներ, jsc sport-ներով նայեք: Երեկ ցույց տվեցին լա լիգայի խաղերից:


իրո՞ք ցույց են տալիս , անցած տարի  Հոլանդիա ու Ֆրանսիա էր, թե jsc sport+1 +2 +4 +7 մասին ա խոսքը

----------


## avikavet1

> իրո՞ք ցույց են տալիս , անցած տարի  Հոլանդիա ու Ֆրանսիա էր, թե jsc sport+1 +2 +4 +7 մասին ա խոսքը


Հա ճիշտ ես, հենց դրանք են: Ես էս տարի եմ JSC-ներով նայում, անցաց տարի ուրիշ ալիքներով Էի նայում: Հիմա դաժե կարաս թուրքական NTV SPOR-ալիքով Էլ նայես անվճար: :Hands Up:

----------


## romanista

ամենալավը НТВ+ -ն ա :Smile:

----------

avikavet1 (31.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ամենալավը НТВ+ -ն ա


Բա մեկնաբանները, ճիշտ է հեռու եմ ռուսերնից, բայց բոց են դրանք, սպանումա, են որ գոլ են անում  :Smile:

----------


## avikavet1

> ամենալավը НТВ+ -ն ա


Հա, դե բնականաբար, ntv+ը ուրիշա: Նամանավանդ  սպորտ օնլայնն ու ֆուտբոլ կանալները:

----------

romanista (31.08.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Հա, դե բնականաբար, ntv+ը ուրիշա: Նամանավանդ  սպորտ օնլայնն ու ֆուտբոլ կանալները:


հիմա սպորտային ալիքներն իրանք ավելի են շատացրել ու կարում ես բացի Անգլիայից մնացած բոլոր ուժեղագույն առաջնություններից ամեն տուրից մի 4-6 խաղ նայես... (Անգլիան էս տարվանից Ռոսսիա 2-ն ա ցույց տալու ամեն տուրից 3-4 խաղ)+ ճիշտ ա, նրանց մեկնաբանները բոց են ու շատ լավ են վարում... սիրում եմ ֆուտբոլը ռուսերեն ու մանավանդ ՆՏՎ+-ի մեկնաբանների մեկնաբանմամբ նայել)

----------


## Yeti

նորմալ ինտերնետի պարագայում, livetv.ru կայքում բոլոր հանդիպումների օնլայն լինքեր բոլոր հանդիպումների, կամ սօպկաստի միջոցով

----------


## romanista

Հենց նոր Կենտրոն ալիքով անոնս արեցին, որ մոտակա երկու տարիները ըստ ալիքի ու Գերմանիայի Ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի միջև կնքված պայմանագրի, Կենտրոն հեռուստաալիքը ցույց է տալու ոչ միայն Բունդեսլիգայի խաղերը, այլ նաև Գերմանիայի գավաթի հանդիպումները ու Գերմանիայի ազգային հավաքականի խաղերը Եվրո 2012-ի ընտրական փուլում... Ռամշ, ինչ շահել շահեցիր :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (18.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր շատ ու շատ վեբ կայքերի օգնուլյամբ ինտերնետով հնարավոր է օն-լայն հետևել բազմազան խաղերի: Կամ բազում կայքեր, որոնք նախատեսված են մինջին և մինջինից բարձր ռեսուրսներ պահանջող ինտերնետի համար:  :Smile: 

Թեմայում առաջարկում եմ քննարկել այն ամենը, ինչը կապված է ֆուտբոլին, օն-լայն ինտերնետով դետլու համար:  :Ok: 

Մաղթում առանց կտրտելու, որակյալ ու հաճելի դիտումներ ինտերնետով:  :Wink:

----------


## tikopx

ես աշխարհում ինչքան խաղ կա ` սպորտ ստեղ եմ նայում online ետեր կամ հաշիվը ` www.livetv.ru

Հենց հիմա Իրլանդիա-Սլովակիա` LIVE

----------


## Sagittarius

կամ ել՝ www.myp2p.eu

----------


## tikopx

> կամ ել՝ www.myp2p.eu


բան չհասկացա ես կայքից  :Sad:

----------


## Sagittarius

ամենավերեվը նայի՝ Live Sports, դա ընտրիր, հետո ընտրիր ֆուտբոլ, հետո կբերի բոլոր խաղերը, ամեն խաղի դիմացը սլաքի նման նշան կա, սեխմի ու կբերի բոլոր հեռարձակումները

----------

tikopx (13.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շաբաթ 16.10.2010 ժամը 23:00 - ին տեղի կունենա կարևորագույն մի հանդիպում Իսպանիայի առաջնություն:
Ո՞ր կայքի օգնությամբ ու ի՞նչ որակով հնարավոր կլինի դիտել հանդիպումը օն-լայն: Ակնկալում եմ կոնկրետ հղում միանգամից խաղի, այլ ոչ կայքի:
Ի դեպ ինետի արագության խնդիր չկա, ամենաբարձր որակի վիդեոն էլ առանց խնդրի դրեք խնդրում եմ, այդպիսի խնդիր չունեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնա - Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո  խաղը ո՞ր ալիքովա :

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնա - Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո  խաղը ո՞ր ալիքովա :


Ալիքը չգիտեմ, բայց *էստեղ* կարող ես օնլայն դիտել  :Smile:

----------

Altair (22.12.2010), Gayl (20.12.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. «Ֆուտբոլը հեռուստատեսությամբ» և «Ֆուտբոլը ինտերնետով» թեմաները միացվում են:*

----------

tikopx (06.01.2011), Yellow Raven (08.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ժողովուրդ կարողա ձեզանից մեկը «BARCA TV»-ն ունենա :  :Think:  
Եթե հա , կորդինատները գրեք :
Շնորակալություն ուշադրության համար :  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

հիմա ընթանում  ա Յուվե -Ռոմա  խաղը
http://www.worldkora.net/channel1.html

կամ որակը՝ ըստ  արագության ընտրեն ստեղից՝http://myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchi...39&part=sports

----------


## Gayl

Ժող. մի հատ սայթ ասեք մի քիչ Բարսայի խաղը նայեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող. մի հատ սայթ ասեք մի քիչ Բարսայի խաղը նայեմ:


Տես սրանով կստացվի՞`
http://livetv.ru/eventinfo/67116_mallorca_barcelona/

----------

Gayl (26.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Տես սրանով կստացվի՞`
> http://livetv.ru/eventinfo/67116_mallorca_barcelona/


Շատ լավ ա: :Good:

----------


## Gayl

Գրողը տանի ինետիս, մահացելա չեմ կարողանում խաղը նորմալ նայեմ, հազիվ մի 10 րոպե բան տեսած լինեմ:

----------


## Սերխիո

http://myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchi...54&part=sports
ստեղից համապատասխան արագությոն ընտրի

էսի ամենակամացով ձգումա http://www.vipcanals.net/ch1.html

----------

Gayl (27.02.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես էլ եմ մի կերպ նայում, գոլից հետո ծունկն էր բռնել դրա համար մտածեցի կարողա մի բան եղել ա: Էս երկրորդ խաղակեսը նոր նոր սկսեցի նայել, ալիք էի ման գալիս

հլը սրանով փորձի, մնացած ինչով փորձեցի հա կտրտվում էր , որակը վատն ա բայց գոնե չի կտրտում: http://www7.livetv.ru/webplayer.php?...01&ci=143&si=1

----------

Gayl (27.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> http://myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchi...54&part=sports
> ստեղից համապատասխան արագությոն ընտրի
> 
> էսի ամենակամացով ձգումա http://www.vipcanals.net/ch1.html


Չէ ինետս պահի տակ կորում ա ու լռվում ա, ես տենց չեմ կարողանում նայեմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ եմ մի կերպ նայում, գոլից հետո ծունկն էր բռնել դրա համար մտածեցի կարողա մի բան եղել ա: Էս երկրորդ խաղակեսը նոր նոր սկսեցի նայել, ալիք էի ման գալիս
> 
> հլը սրանով փորձի, մնացած ինչով փորձեցի հա կտրտվում էր , որակը վատն ա բայց գոնե չի կտրտում: http://www7.livetv.ru/webplayer.php?...01&ci=143&si=1


Ոնց որ ստացվեց, մերսի տղերք ջան:

----------


## Լեո

Տեղյա՞կ եք, էսօր ՀայՏՎ-ն Բարսա-Սարագոսա խաղը ցուցադրելու՞ ա (ժամը 23:00), թե՞ դրա փոխարեն Յուվենտուս-Միլան խաղն ա ցուցադրելու (ժամը 23:45)  :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> թե՞ դրա փոխարեն Յուվենտուս-Միլան խաղն ա ցուցադրելու (ժամը 23:45)


Գազան խաղ ա լինելու, ավելի լավ էս ցույց տան :

----------


## Լեո

> Գազան խաղ ա լինելու, ավելի լավ էս ցույց տան :


Չէ հա, ինչ գազան խաղ: Վերջին տարիներին Յուվեն էն Յուվեն չէ, որին մենք սովոր էինք տեսնել 2000-ականների սկզբին, իսկ Միլանը... Միլանն էլ չի փայլում վերջին տարիներին: Ու ընդհանրապես վերջին տարներին Ա սերիայում գազան խաղեր չեն եղել ու չկան:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ հա, ինչ գազան խաղ: Վերջին տարիներին Յուվեն էն Յուվեն չէ, որին մենք սովոր էինք տեսնել 2000-ականների սկզբին, իսկ Միլանը... Միլանն էլ չի փայլում վերջին տարիներին: Ու ընդհանրապես վերջին տարներին Ա սերիայում գազան խաղեր չեն եղել ու չկան:


Թշնամի ակումբների մոտ խաղերը միշտ լավ են ստացվում, դե կապ չունի, որ հիմա մոտները չի ստացվում կարևորը էսօր իրար բզիկ-բզիկ են անելու :

----------


## Լեո

> Թշնամի ակումբների մոտ խաղերը միշտ լավ են ստացվում, դե կապ չունի, որ հիմա մոտները չի ստացվում կարևորը էսօր իրար բզիկ-բզիկ են անելու :


Համաձայն եմ ասածիդ հետ, բայց մեջս մեկ գրամ իսկ ցանկություն չկա Իտալիայի առաջնության խաղ դիտել, թեկուզ էդ թիմերը Յունեն ու Միլանն են  :Nea:

----------

tikopx (05.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (05.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Համաձայն եմ ասածիդ հետ, բայց մեջս մեկ գրամ իսկ ցանկություն չկա Իտալիայի առաջնության խաղ դիտել, թեկուզ էդ թիմերը Յունեն ու Միլանն են


Էտ նույնը կլիներ, եթե ես Արսի խաղի փոխարեն դա նայեի  :LOL: , բայց իմ բախտը բերելա երկուսն էլ կարամ նայեմ  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Համամիտ եմ Լեոի հետ, Իտալիայի առաջնության թեկուզև ամենակարևոր ու ուժեղագույն թիմերի մասնակցությամբ հանդիպումը լինի, ես միևնույն կնախընտրըմ դիտել Բարսայի մասնացությամբ հանդիպումը:

Ցանկացած դեպքում կնայեմ, ու եթե ունեք ցանկություն դուք էլ նայելու, ահա *խնդրեմ:*

----------


## Ambrosine

Լավ հա, արդեն չափազանցությունների գիրկն եք ընկնում: Ուրեմն Յուվենթուս-Միլան խաղը չեղավ-չեղավ Բարսելոնա-Սարագոսա խաղի չափ չեղա՞վ  :Jpit: :

----------

Gayl (05.03.2011), tikopx (05.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ հա, արդեն չափազանցությունների գիրկն եք ընկնում: Ուրեմն Յուվենթուս-Միլան խաղը չեղավ-չեղավ Բարսելոնա-Սարագոսա խաղի չափ չեղա՞վ :


 :LOL: 
Պարզվում ա տենց ա  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (05.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Լավ հա, արդեն չափազանցությունների գիրկն եք ընկնում: Ուրեմն Յուվենթուս-Միլան խաղը չեղավ-չեղավ Բարսելոնա-Սարագոսա խաղի չափ չեղա՞վ :


Չեղավ ու չի էլ լինի, քանի որ խաղադաշտում է Բարսելոնան:

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ հա, արդեն չափազանցությունների գիրկն եք ընկնում: Ուրեմն Յուվենթուս-Միլան խաղը չեղավ-չեղավ Բարսելոնա-Սարագոսա խաղի չափ չեղա՞վ :


 Աստղ ջան, քեզ ասեմ, որ անգամ ամբողջ Ա սերիան Բարսելոնա-Սարագոսա խաղը չարժե  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> *Չեղավ ու չի էլ լինի*, քանի որ խաղադաշտում է Բարսելոնան:


Սա միայն քո կարծիքն էր, թե՞  այդպես ա:
Գրողը տանի ես էլ գիտեմ երկների առաջնությունում ամենաշատը նայում են Բարսա - Ռեալ խաղը, հետո Արսի, Մանչի, Չելսիի ու Լիվերի ցանկացած դիմակայությունը և որոշ խաղերին էլ հավասար Միլան, Ինտեռ և Յուվեի խաղերը:
Ապար դու հլը մի հատ Յուվեի համազգեստին ուշադիր նայի, ուզու՞մ ես ասեմ էն երկու աստղերը ինչ ա նշանակում ու նույնն էլ Միլանինը, գոնե պատկերացնում ես դա ինչա՞ նշանակում, որ ասում ես չի էլ լինի, գրողը տանի դու գրանտներից ես խոսում:

----------

Ambrosine (05.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սա միայն քո կարծիքն էր, թե՞  այդպես ա:
> Գրողը տանի ես էլ գիտեմ երկների առաջնությունում ամենաշատը նայում են Բարսա - Ռեալ խաղը, հետո Արսի, Մանչի, Չելսիի ու Լիվերի ցանկացած դիմակայությունը և որոշ խաղերին էլ հավասար Միլան, Ինտեռ և Յուվեի խաղերը:
> Ապար դու հլը մի հատ Յուվեի համազգեստին ուշադիր նայի, ուզու՞մ ես ասեմ էն երկու աստղերը ինչ ա նշանակում ու նույնն էլ Միլանինը, գոնե պատկերացնում ես դա ինչա՞ նշանակում, որ ասում ես չի էլ լինի, գրողը տանի դու գրանտներից ես խոսում:


Այո խոսում ու երկրպագում:  :Tongue:  Բայց կուզեմ նաև իմանալ այդ երկու աստղերի մասին:

Բաաաայց ուզումա հելնի երկինք էլ իջնի, միևնույնա ո՛չ կարա Բարսայի նման ռեիտինգ ունենա, ո՛չ էլ Բարսայի պես ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այո խոսում ու երկրպագում:  Բայց կուզեմ նաև իմանալ այդ երկու աստղերի մասին:
> 
> Բաաաայց ուզումա հելնի երկինք էլ իջնի, միևնույնա ո՛չ կարա Բարսայի նման ռեիտինգ ունենա, ո՛չ էլ Բարսայի պես ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրի:


Բայց մեծամասամբ Բարսայի խաղերը չես էլ նայում: Հաշիվներն էլ մյուսներից ես հարցնում: Ի՞նչ գիտես` ինչ ֆուտբոլ է ցուցադրում:

----------

Gayl (06.03.2011), Sagittarius (06.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բայց մեծամասամբ Բարսայի խաղերը չես էլ նայում: Հաշիվներն էլ մյուսներից ես հարցնում: Ի՞նչ գիտես` ինչ ֆուտբոլ է ցուցադրում:


Մեծամասամբ Բարսայի խաղերը հնարավորության իսկ դեպքում դիտում եմ:
Իսկ որոնք ինչ-ինչ պատճառով չեմ դիտում, մյուսներից եմ իմանում:

Կոնկրետացում…
Այս պահին խոսքը նրա մասին էր, թ՞ե միաժամանակ երկու գրանտներց ո՞րը դիտել, երբ երկուսը միաժամանակ եթերում են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեծամասամբ Բարսայի խաղերը հնարավորության իսկ դեպքում դիտում եմ:
> Իսկ որոնք ինչ-ինչ պատճառով չեմ դիտում, մյուսներից եմ իմանում:
> 
> Կոնկրետացում…
> Այս պահին խոսքը նրա մասին էր, թ՞ե միաժամանակ երկու գրանտներց ո՞րը դիտել, երբ երկուսը միաժամանակ եթերում են:


Չէ, էստեղ մի քիչ այլ հարց էր. դիտել 2 գրանդների հանդիպու՞մ, թե՞ Բարսելոնայի ու ասենք Փյունիկի  :Jpit: :
2 գրանդ` մեկի դիմաց:

----------


## Gayl

> Այո խոսում ու երկրպագում:  Բայց կուզեմ նաև իմանալ այդ երկու աստղերի մասին:
> 
> Բաաաայց ուզումա հելնի երկինք էլ իջնի, միևնույնա ո՛չ կարա Բարսայի նման ռեիտինգ ունենա, ո՛չ էլ Բարսայի պես ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրի:


Պարտադիր չի Բարսի ռեյտինգից ունենա, բայց որ երկու ակումբների երկրպագուների գումարենք իրար, էն որ միայն իրանց անունների համար խաղը նայողների քանակը գումարենք հաստատ Բարսի երկրպագուներից շատ շատ ա  :Wink: 
Ուրեմն ամեն ոսկե աստղը նշանակում ա, որ տասերորդ անգամ դարձա A սերիայի չեմպիոն, կարա 19 անգամ չեմպիոն լինի, բայց եթե տեսնում ես ոսկե աստղ կա ուրեմն իմացի, որ էս ակումբը իրա երկրում ամենաքիչը 10 անգամ չեմպիոն ա դառել ու էտ ակումբը ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ շատ մեծ հարգանք է վայելում, երկու հատ Յուվեն ունի, չնայած կարար այս տարի էլ մի հատ արծաթե ունենար, մեկ հատ Միլանը, մեկ հատ Ինտեռը եվ ամեն մեկն էլ իրա հերթին բազմաթիվ անգամ ՉԼ են հաղթել ու այս երեքի յուրաքանչյուր դիմակայություն ավելի շատ հանդիսատես ունի քան Բարսի ցանկացած խաղ իր լիգայում՝  չհաշված կլասսիկոն:

----------


## Gayl

> Մեծամասամբ Բարսայի խաղերը հնարավորության իսկ դեպքում դիտում եմ:
> Իսկ որոնք ինչ-ինչ պատճառով չեմ դիտում, մյուսներից եմ իմանում:
> 
> Կոնկրետացում…
> Այս պահին խոսքը նրա մասին էր, թ՞ե միաժամանակ երկու գրանտներց ո՞րը դիտել, երբ երկուսը միաժամանակ եթերում են:


 Ապեր մեկը գրանտի ներկայությամբ հանդիպում է եղել մյուսը կլասսիկո, եթե էտ ժամին Արսի խաղը լիներ, ես Արսինը կնայեի անգամ գավաթի խաղը, բայց ես երբեք չեմ կարող այդպիսի բան ասեմ, է հասկացանք Բարսի ռեյտինգը շատ հզոր ա, բայց ցանկացած կլասիկո շատ հզոր հանդիսատես ունի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Պարտադիր չի Բարսի ռեյտինգից ունենա, բայց որ երկու ակումբների երկրպագուների գումարենք իրար, էն որ միայն իրանց անունների համար խաղը նայողների քանակը գումարենք հաստատ Բարսի երկրպագուներից շատ շատ ա 
> Ուրեմն ամեն ոսկե աստղը նշանակում ա, որ տասերորդ անգամ դարձա A սերիայի չեմպիոն, կարա 19 անգամ չեմպիոն լինի, բայց եթե տեսնում ես ոսկե աստղ կա ուրեմն իմացի, որ էս ակումբը իրա երկրում ամենաքիչը 10 անգամ չեմպիոն ա դառել ու էտ ակումբը ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ շատ մեծ հարգանք է վայելում, երկու հատ Յուվեն ունի, չնայած կարար այս տարի էլ մի հատ արծաթե ունենար, մեկ հատ Միլանը, մեկ հատ Ինտեռը եվ ամեն մեկն էլ իրա հերթին բազմաթիվ անգամ ՉԼ են հաղթել ու այս երեքի յուրաքանչյուր դիմակայություն ավելի շատ հանդիսատես ունի քան Բարսի ցանկացած խաղ իր լիգայում՝  չհաշված կլասսիկոն:


Շնորհակալություն...
հարելիս արի չվիճենք: Կոնկրետ ինձ և մի բազմաթիվ ակումբցիների համար այդ խաղը ոչ մի նշանակություն չուներ, քանի որ խաղադաշտում էր Բարսելոնան:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չէ, էստեղ մի քիչ այլ հարց էր. դիտել 2 գրանդների հանդիպու՞մ, թե՞ Բարսելոնայի ու ասենք Փյունիկի :
> 2 գրանդ` մեկի դիմաց:


Դե դու լինելով Ռեալի երկրպագու գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ կշրջվեիր երկու գրանդների կողմը: :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե դու լինելով Ռեալի երկրպագու գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ կշրջվեիր երկու գրանդների կողմը:


Այդպիսի բան չասաց:

----------

Ambrosine (06.03.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այո խոսում ու երկրպագում:  Բայց կուզեմ նաև իմանալ այդ երկու աստղերի մասին:
> 
> Բաաաայց ուզումա հելնի երկինք էլ իջնի, միևնույնա ո՛չ կարա Բարսայի նման ռեիտինգ ունենա, ո՛չ էլ Բարսայի պես ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրի:


Եվս մի անգամ նշիր, որ սա միայն քո «համեստ» կարծիքն ա. որը իմիջայլոց խոսում է քո թույլ ֆուտբոլային գիտելիքների մասին: Օրինակ՝ ես եթե որ որևէ ոլորտում թույլ գիտելիքներ ունեմ, աշխատում եմ բանավեճի մեջ չմտնել ու ամպագորգոռ հայտարարություններ չանել:




> ...ո՛չ կարա Բարսայի նման ռեիտինգ ունենա, ո՛չ էլ Բարսայի պես ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրի:..


այս երկու արգումենտը տաս տարի առաջ Ռեալի երկրպագունների կողմից էր օգտագործվում, փաստորեն այդ ժամանակ էլ դու պե՞տք ա Ռեալ երկրպագեիր  :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (06.03.2011), Gayl (06.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Շնորհակալություն...
> հարելիս արի չվիճենք: *Կոնկրետ ինձ և մի բազմաթիվ ակումբցիների համար* այդ խաղը ոչ մի նշանակություն չուներ, քանի որ խաղադաշտում էր Բարսելոնան:


Այ ասածս սա էր ընդամենը, շատերս չենք փոխի մեր ակումբի խաղի հետ, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե դու լինելով Ռեալի երկրպագու *գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ* կշրջվեիր երկու գրանդների կողմը:





> Այդպիսի բան չասաց:


Թողնեինք երևի ինքը պատասխաներ…

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այ ասածս սա էր ընդամենը, շատերս չենք փոխի մեր ակումբի խաղի հետ, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում


Դա այն է նշանակում, որ շատերը կփողեին այդ երկու գրանդներին և կդիտեին Բարսելոնա - Սարագոսա հանդիպումը, քանի որ խաղադաշտում է Բարսելելոնան, իրենց երկրպագած ակումբը:

----------


## Gayl

> Թողնեինք երևի ինքը պատասխաներ…


 Իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ պատասխանը բացասական է  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (06.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Դա այն է նշանակում, որ շատերը կփողեին այդ երկու գրանդներին և կդիտեին Բարսելոնա - Սարագոսա հանդիպումը, քանի որ խաղադաշտում է Բարսելելոնան, իրենց երկրպագած ակումբը:


 Դա ես գիտեմ, բայց մենք գլոբալ մասշտաբի դիտումներից էինք խոսում  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եվս մի անգամ նշիր, որ սա միայն քո «համեստ» կարծիքն ա. որը իմիջայլոց խոսում է քո թույլ ֆուտբոլային գիտելիքների մասին: Օրինակ՝ ես եթե որ որևէ ոլորտում թույլ գիտելիքներ ունեմ, աշխատում եմ բանավեճի մեջ չմտնել ու ամպագորգոռ հայտարարություններ չանել:
> 
> 
> 
> այս երկու արգումենտը տաս տարի առաջ Ռեալի երկրպագունների կողմից էր օգտագործվում, փաստորեն այդ ժամանակ էլ դու պե՞տք ա Ռեալ երկրպագեիր


Ինչի մասին որ չգիտեմ, առհասարակ չեմ խոսում:
Այո չ՛ունի Բարսայի չափ ռեիտինգ, և դրա մասին բազմիցս խոսվել է: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում իմ ֆուտբոլային գիտելիքների մասին, ես քեզ հետ չեմ վիճում, մի գուցե դու ինձանից ավելին գիտես…

----------


## Inna

Այսօր տեղի կունենա Բարսելոնա - Արսենալ խաղը...
Կարող եք դիտել Հ1-ի եթերում, նաև կարող եք դիտել http://livetv.ru/-ում
Ժամը՝ 23:30-ին
Թեժ պայքար է լինելու...
Բարսելոնա, Բարսելոնա... :Clapping:

----------

Yellow Raven (08.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (08.03.2011)

----------


## Ռեդ

Էսօր ում ենք բալետ անու՞մ  :Diablo: :

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էսօր ում ենք բալետ անու՞մ :


Բարսելոնա՜  :Bux:

----------


## romanista

էսօր ի՞նչ խաղ ա "մեծն" Շանթը ցույց տալու Եվրոպայի Լիգայից, ո՞վ գիտի) ափսոս գործի եմ, տունը լինեի, համ Ռեյնջերսի խաղը կնայեի, համ ՊՍԺ-ի, կաբելայինովս  :Jpit:  թարս ա էլի)) եթե գիտեք, գրեք, տենամ ոնց եմ հարմարացնում նայեմ ընդե  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Այսօր՝ 02/04 - ին*, ժամը՝ 21:30 *Արսենալ - Բլեքբերն* 
Խաղը օնլայն, ինտերնետով կարող եք դիտել *այստեղ:*


*Այսօր՝ 02/04*, ժամը 23:45 - ին հանդես կգան երկու իտալական գրանդ ակումբներ: *Միլան - Ինտեր* ժամը՝ 23:45  :Smile: 
Խաղը օնլայն կարող եք դիտել *այստեղ:*



*03/04 01:00  Վիլյառեալ - Բարսելոնա*
Տուրի կենտրոնական հանդիպումը, որը տեղի կունենա Վիլիառեալի՝ Էլ Մադրգալ խաղադաշտում: Մաղթում եմ հետաքրքիր ու դիտարժան հանդիպում:
Չնայած չեմ էլ կասկածում, քանի որ խաղադաշտում է՝ Բարսելոնան:  :Love: 
Խաղը օնլայն, ինտերնետով կաող եք դիտել *այստեղ:*

----------

Gayl (02.04.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, պետք ա ամեն մի սխալի դեպքում համապատասխան զգուշացումը կամ տուգանայինը ստանաք, որ այլևս չմոռանա՞ք ձեր սխալը: Քանի՞ անգամ ասեմ, որ հեռուստատեսությամբ կամ ինտերնետով ֆուտբոլային խաղերը դիտելու մասին գրառումները, ասել է թե` հանդիպման ժամն ու «վայրը» հայտարարեք այս թեմայում: Ինչքա՞ն կարելի է լուռ տեղափոխել այս թեմա: Վերջ, հաջորդ խախտումը անպատիժ չի մնալու: Ուլտիմատում:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինտեր - Շատլկե խաղը օնլայն: 

*http://livetv.ru/webplayer.php?t=jus...96&ci=7&si=1&a*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Vivaro.am* կայքում, բացի խաղադրույքներց, արդեն կարող եք դիտել ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումները, և ոչ միայն՝ օնլայն:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (09.04.2011), Sagittarius (09.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այս պահին կապի հետ կապված խնդիրներ չեմ նկատում: Ամեն ինչ նորմալ աշխատում է, չկա ոչ մի սահմանափակումբ: Բայց *այս* վիդեոներից և ոչ մեկը չի լինում առանց կտրտելու դիտել: Մասնավորապես *այս* հղման վիդեոն հենց հիմա կտրտում է:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ժողովուրդ, ո՞նց կարամ խաղն օնլայն նաեմ, կայք չեմ գտնում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժողովուրդ, ո՞նց կարամ խաղն օնլայն նաեմ, կայք չեմ գտնում:


http://livetv.ru/eventinfo/71488_real_madrid_barcelona/

----------

Լեռնցի (16.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժողովուրդ, ո՞նց կարամ խաղն օնլայն նաեմ, կայք չեմ գտնում:


Օնլայն կարող էս նայել *այստեղ:*

----------

Լեռնցի (16.04.2011)

----------


## Life

> http://livetv.ru/eventinfo/71488_real_madrid_barcelona/


ոնց որ սաղ անգլերեն ա հա :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ես կասեի լրիվ ախմախ լեզուներով ա, բայց դե մեր տոտոյի գովքը անողներից լավ ա: Գոնե գիտես մարդիկ ֆուտբոլից են խոսում

----------

Altair (16.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> ես կասեի լրիվ ախմախ լեզուներով ա, բայց դե մեր տոտոյի գովքը անողներից լավ ա: Գոնե գիտես մարդիկ ֆուտբոլից են խոսում


Լավն էր  :LOL:

----------


## tikopx

online  առանց կտրտելու, 2մբ դաուն ու 1մբ ափով արդեն 2-րդ խաղը սաղ նորմալ նայում են առանց պրոբլեմ:եթե ֆլեշկա չի իհարկե

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> online  առանց կտրտելու, 2մբ դաուն ու 1մբ ափով արդեն 2-րդ խաղը սաղ նորմալ նայում են առանց պրոբլեմ:եթե ֆլեշկա չի իհարկե


  :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Պատմական այս հանդիպումը կարող եք դիտել *այստեղ:*

Բարսելոնա  :Love:  - Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Պատմական այս հանդիպումը կարող եք դիտել *այստեղ:*
> 
> Բարսելոնա  - Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ


*Նորմալ որակով ռուսերեն մեկնաբանությամբ:*

----------


## Kuk

> *Նորմալ որակով ռուսերեն մեկնաբանությամբ:*


Ինետս մաքուր 1 մբիթ ա, ու կտրտում ա հաճախ  :Sad:  Քիչ ա՞ արագությունը:

----------


## Kuk

Էդ փողով ա ոնց որ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինետս մաքուր 1 մբիթ ա, ու կտրտում ա հաճախ  Քիչ ա՞ արագությունը:


*Սրանով* նայի, որակը լավ չի, բայց 1024 կբ/վ ինետ պետք չի, 512 կբ/վ էլ հերիքա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Սրանով* նայի, որակը լավ չի, բայց 1024 կբ/վ ինետ պետք չի, 512 կբ/վ էլ հերիքա:


*Եթե էս պահին էլ կլինեն նայողներ խնդրեմ:*  :Jpit:

----------


## romanista

Ժող, էսօր Արգենտինա - Բոլիվիա քանիսի՞ն ա, հ1 - ով գրած ա 05:40, բայց НТВ+Футбол - ով էլ 04:30) հիմա ո՞ր ալիքին հավատամ, որ մի ժամ ուշ կամ շուտ չմիացնեմ)) ով գիտի ճիշտ ժամը

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող, էսօր Արգենտինա - Բոլիվիա քանիսի՞ն ա, հ1 - ով գրած ա 05:40, բայց НТВ+Футбол - ով էլ 04:30) հիմա ո՞ր ալիքին հավատամ, որ մի ժամ ուշ կամ շուտ չմիացնեմ)) ով գիտի ճիշտ ժամը


Գրինվիչի աստղադիտարանի պահակը  :Smile: 
Ռուսների ժամը մեզնից մի ժամ տարբերվում ա  :Smile:  Հ1-ին հավատա  :Smile:

----------

Աբելյան (01.07.2011)

----------


## romanista

չէ ապեր, ես գիտեմ, որ ռուսների ժամը մեզնից մի ժամ հետ ա  :Jpit:  ես որ գրեցի 4:30 ա ՆՏՎ+ով, ուրեմն մոսկվայի ժամանակով 3:30 ա, այսինքն մեր ժամով 4:30, իսկ հ1-ով գրած ա մի ժամ ուշ` 5:30

----------


## Varzor

> չէ ապեր, ես գիտեմ, որ ռուսների ժամը մեզնից մի ժամ հետ ա  ես որ գրեցի 4:30 ա ՆՏՎ+ով, ուրեմն մոսկվայի ժամանակով 3:30 ա, այսինքն մեր ժամով 4:30, իսկ հ1-ով գրած ա մի ժամ ուշ` 5:30


կարող ա մերոնք իսկականից ուղիղի եթեր չեն տաիս ?

----------


## romanista

ես էլ եմ էդ մտածում

----------


## Vaio

Այնուամենայնիվ, Արգենտինա - Բոլիվիա խաղը Երևանի ժամանակով սկսվում է 05:45-ին, այսինքն՝ քնելու ենք:  :Tongue:

----------

Lusinamara (01.07.2011)

----------


## romanista

ես նտվ+ով նայելու եմ)) սաղ խաղերն էլ սենց ուշ ա, ժամային գոտիներից ա) որ տենց լինի, պտի սաղ մրցաշարը չնայենք)) մի տարի  սպասել եմ սրան անցած տարվա ԱԱ-ից հետո) նենց որ նայելու եմ)

----------


## Altair

Արգենտինայի խաղերի օրերը  ու ժամերը ե՞րբ են:

----------


## Vaio

Ֆուտբոլասերների համար ուրախալի լուր ունեմ: Այսօրվա խաղի ժամը շատ հարմար է նայելու համար: 

Colombia - Costa Rica, 02.07.11, 23:30.

----------

Lusinamara (02.07.2011), Աբելյան (02.07.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Brazil - Venezuela, 03.07, 23:59

Պտի որ Բրազիլիան համոզիչ հաղթանակ տանի, կարելիա մտածել ստավկա անել [ф1(-1.5)]  :Think:

----------


## Vaio

Արգենտինա - Կոլումբիա - 07.07, 05:45  (Կոպա Ամերիկայի խաղա! )
Բրազիլիա - Պարագվայ - 09.07, *23:59*   (Կոպա Ամերիկայի խաղա! )

----------


## romanista

Ո՞վ գիտի, էսօր Վալերենգա - Միկա խաղը Հ1-ը ցույց տալու ա՞: Կամ ո՞վ կարա էդ խաղի հղում տա, ինետով նայենք  :Smile:  Մեր վերջին կույսն ա հույսն ա Միկան  :Jpit:

----------


## John

Ստիպված ենք բավարարվել live text-ով... http://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id...19712124733322

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր մի գլուխ խաղ կա` 

12 Tv

19:00 Վորսկլա-Մետալուրգ Դոնեցկ
21:00 Շախտյոր-Կարպատներ
23:00 Սպարտակ Նլ-Կրասնոդար(Էս ուղիղ եթե չի)

Հ1

24:00 Ուրուգվայ-Պարագվայ

Բացի այդ, մոտակա երեքշաբթի-չորեքշաբթի օրերին Հ1-ը կցուցադրի Audi Cup-ի հանդիպումները`  հուլիսի 26-ին կիսաեզրափակիչները(Բարսելոնա-Ինտերնասիոնալ, Միլան-Բավարիա), իսկ հաջորդ օրը 3-րդ տեղի համար խաղն ու եզրափակիչը :Smile:

----------

John (24.07.2011), Հարդ (24.07.2011)

----------


## John

Վահիկ ջան, մի փոքրիկ ավելացում ունեմ)))
Հ1
19.00 Միկա-Շիրակ  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (24.07.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան, մի փոքրիկ ավելացում ունեմ)))
> Հ1
> 19.00 Միկա-Շիրակ


Չգիտեի, որ ցույց են տալու, թե չէ չէի անարգի էս խաղը :Jpit:

----------

John (24.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այս պահին, առաջին խաղակեսից հետո 1:1 հաշվով ընթացող՝ Բարսելոնա - Ինտերնացիոնալ ընկերական հանդիպումը անգլերեն մեկնաբանությամբ կարող եք դիտել *այստեղ:* 
Այլ լեզուներով *այստեղ:*

----------

Life (26.07.2011)

----------


## Life

> Այս պահին, առաջին խաղակեսից հետո 1:1 հաշվով ընթացող՝ Բարսելոնա - Ինտերնացիոնալ ընկերական հանդիպումը անգլերեն մեկնաբանությամբ կարող եք դիտել *այստեղ:* 
> Այլ լեզուներով *այստեղ:*


արդեն 2:2 :Smile:

----------


## zanazan

ժողովուրդ, երբ ա Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի առաջին խաղը? կարոտել եմ է..

----------

Altair (03.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> ժողովուրդ, երբ ա սրանց առաջին խաղը? կարոտել եմ է..


Օգոստոսի 14-ին, բայց որ ալիքով ցույց կտան?

----------


## Altair

> Օգոստոսի 14-ին, բայց որ ալիքով ցույց կտան?


Կարողա Հ1-ը վերցնի:
Բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ NTV+-ի սպորտային ալիքներով ցույց կտան:

----------


## Altair

> Կարողա Հ1-ը վերցնի:
> Բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ NTV+-ի սպորտային ալիքներով ցույց կտան:


Փաստորեն չեի սխալվում: *Հեսա* եթե NTV+-ը ունեք:

----------

Maxpayne (04.08.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

NTV-ն վճարովիա, մնումա Հ1-ին սպասել:

----------

Altair (04.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> NTV-ն վճարովիա, մնումա Հ1-ին սպասել:


Եթե Երևանում էս ապրում՝ խորհուրդ կտամ օգտվել Ucom-ի IP TELEVISION-ից: Եվրոպական նորմալ ալիքները կան ու վճարովի չեն ու ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ են:

----------


## Altair

> NTV-ն վճարովիա, մնումա Հ1-ին սպասել:


Ես Հ1-ով զզվում եմ ֆուտբոլ դիտելուց, որովհետև հագուստները անգույն, մեկնաբանները անտեղյակ :Cray:

----------

Maxpayne (04.08.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հ1-ը գավաթի եզրափակչի ժամանակ դեռևս ասեց, որ երկու խաղի ցուցադրումների իրավունքն էլ գնելա  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Է՞ս տարի էլ ա Լա լիգան նախկին ՀայTV ցուցադրելու  :Xeloq:

----------


## Նարե91

Ժող., կասե՞ք կլասիկոն ժամը քանիսինա ու ո՞ր ալիքով են ցույց տալու…

----------


## John

> Ժող., կասե՞ք ժամը քանիսինա ու ո՞ր ալիքով են ցույց տալու…


12TV-ով, ուղիղ ժամը 01.00ին  :Smile:

----------

Նարե91 (11.12.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Ռեալ Բարսա խաղը որ ալիքով են ցուցադրելու?

----------


## VisTolog

> Ռեալ Բարսա խաղը որ ալիքով են ցուցադրելու?


Հայլուրով:



Հ1 էլի: :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Հայլուրով:
> 
> 
> 
> Հ1 էլի:


Էդ որտեղի՞ց ես իմացել  :Think: 
Հ1-ի կայքում տենց բան չկա գրած:

----------


## VisTolog

> Էդ որտեղի՞ց ես իմացել 
> Հ1-ի կայքում տենց բան չկա գրած:


Ասել են: :Yea:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, մի քանի կայք նշեք, էլի, որ նայեմ Կլասիկոն. մոռացել էի, որ էս քաղաքում Հայ ՏՎ չկա  :Sad: :
Կես ժամ ա ինչ-որ կտրտվող վիդեոներ եմ նայում :Ճ

----------


## Ambrosine

Ոնց-որ թե գտա…

----------


## Sagittarius

ես ստեղ եմ նայում 

http://atdhenet.tv/46235/watch-barcelona-vs-real-madrid

----------

Ambrosine (21.04.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Իսկ կան սայթեր, որոնցով հնարավոր կլինի օն-լայն դիտել հայկական ալիքներ?

----------


## Ambrosine

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի այսօրվա վիճակահանությունը օնլայն կարող եք դիտել այս հղումով (ժամը 19:45)`
http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionslea...aws/index.html

----------


## mrchuk

Չգիտեմ նախորդ 24 էջերում էս կայքերը նշվել են թե ոչ, բայց ես միշտ իրենցից եմ օգտվում՝

http://footballhd.ru/
http://www.thefirstrow.eu/

Առաջին կայքը հոյակապ բացահայտում էր, առաջատար առաջնությունների գրեթե բոլոր խաղերը լինում են ռուսերեն մեկնաբանություններով:
Երկրորդում ոչ միայն ֆուտբոլ, այլ ամեն ինչ կարելի ա գտնել կապված սպորտի հետ, նույնիսկ ամենափախած խաղերն ու միջոցառումները: Մինուսը չափազանց շատ փոփափներով ad-երն են:

Այս փոքր ծրագրի օգնությամբ էլ կարող եք վերը նշված առաջին կայքի (և ուրիշ շատ կայքերի) համապատասխան հղումներով բարձր որակի streaming-ներ նայել, առանց ad-երի (եթե իհարկե ձեր ինտերնետի արագությունը թույլ ա տալիս):

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2012), Moonwalker (17.09.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

*«Արմենիան» ու ԱՏՎ-ն զուգահեռ կցուցադրեն Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խաղերը՝ տարբեր մեկնաբանություններով*




> Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խաղերի ցուցադրման առումով «Արմենիան» ու ԱՏՎ-ն նորամուծություն են կատարում: Առաջին հանդիպումները կցուցադրեն երկու հեռուստաալիքներով եւ դուք կարող եք ընտրել, թե ում մեկնաբանության դիտեք այն:
> 
> Եվ այսպես.
> 
> *Երեքշաբթի*
> Բավարիա – Բարսելոնա. «Արմենիայով» խաղը կմեկնաբանի Էդուարդ Քալանթարյանը, իսկ ԱՏՎ-ով՝ Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանը
> 
> *Չորեքշաբթի*
> Բորուսիա Դ – Ռեալ Մադրիդ – «Արմենիայով»՝ Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանը, ԱՏՎ-ով Էդուարդ Քալանթարյանը


Աղբյուր

----------

John (21.04.2013)

----------


## John

Հետաքրքիր նորամուծություն է  :Smile:  միանշանակ Էդուարդ Քալանթարյանի մեկնաբանությամբ կդիտեմ խաղերը  :Wink:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ երբ միասին մեկնաբանեյին էտ խաղերը, ոնց որ ռուսներն են անում շատ հաճախ

----------


## John

> ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ երբ միասին մեկնաբանեյին էտ խաղերը, ոնց որ ռուսներն են անում շատ հաճախ


գոհ ենք ախպերս ՄԵլիքբեկյանի բարսայապաշտությունից գոհ ենք

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> գոհ ենք ախպերս ՄԵլիքբեկյանի բարսայապաշտությունից գոհ ենք


Բայց Մելիքբեկյանը ինչքան գիտեմ ֆրանսիական ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուա, թե՞ չէ

----------


## John

> Բայց Մելիքբեկյանը ինչքան գիտեմ ֆրանսիական ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուա, թե՞ չէ


չեմ բացառում, բայց իրար չեն խանգարում Ֆրանսիական ֆուտբոլն ու Բարսելոնան  :Wink:

----------

Անվերնագիր (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.08.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> չեմ բացառում, բայց իրար չեն խանգարում Ֆրանսիական ֆուտբոլն ու Բարսելոնան


չէ, էտ չի խոսքս. ուղղակի մի անգամ թվիթերում հիշում եմ, որ ինչ որ մեկը հարցրեց, թե խի՞ ես Բարսելոնին աչքապահություն անում, ինքն էլ ասեց, որ չի անում ու ընդհանրապես իսպանական ֆուտբոլ չի համակրում

----------


## John

> չէ, էտ չի խոսքս. ուղղակի մի անգամ թվիթերում հիշում եմ, որ ինչ որ մեկը հարցրեց, թե խի՞ ես Բարսելոնին աչքապահություն անում, ինքն էլ ասեց, որ չի անում ու ընդհանրապես իսպանական ֆուտբոլ չի համակրում


Կլասսիկոներից մեկի ժամանակ, Յանկի փաբում Բարսայի ֆաների հետ էր նստած ու ահավոր ուրախանում էր Բարսի գոլերի ժամանակ, այ դրանից համոզվեցի, որ ճիշտ եմ նկատել կողմնապահության պահով

----------

Անվերնագիր (24.04.2013)

----------


## romanista

էս Ալբանիա-Հայաստանը ոչ մի ալիք ցույց չի տալու՞: Արմենիայի ծրագրով էլ չկա, Հ1-ի էլ:

----------


## John

> էս Ալբանիա-Հայաստանը ոչ մի ալիք ցույց չի տալու՞: Արմենիայի ծրագրով էլ չկա, Հ1-ի էլ:


Արմենիա թիվին երեկ հայտարարել է, որ ցույց են տալու, ծրագրերը բնականաբար ավելի շուտ էին կազմված, այդ պատճառով չկա նշված ծրագրերում: Հույս ունենանք, որ չեն խաբում  :Wink:  այսօր, ժամը 22:45ին կերևա

----------


## Mephistopheles

որտեղ կարելի ա իտալիա բուլղարիա խաղը նայել

----------


## Ambrosine

> որտեղ կարելի ա իտալիա բուլղարիա խաղը նայել


Այս լինկով տես հարմա՞ր ա` http://www.rojadirecta.me/

----------


## Տրիբուն

> որտեղ կարելի ա իտալիա բուլղարիա խաղը նայել


Ապեր, ես սաղ խաղերը ստեղով նայում: Իջի լավ ներքև ու Իտալիան կգտնես:

http://www.sportcategory.com/c-1.html

Հեսա, սաղ լինքերը 

http://www.sportcategory.com/a-0/14/36/a-143713.html

----------


## John

Լոս Անջելես Գելըքսի - Շիրակ Գյումրի
հանդիպումը հեռարձակվելու է Շանթի ուղիղ եթերում, Երևանի ժամանակով Պետրվարի 9ին, ժամը 06:00 (վաղը, առավոտյան 6ին )

----------

Ambrosine (08.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հայաստան - Արաբական Միացյալ էմիրություններ ընկերական հանդիպում

Այսօր (մայիսի 27), ժ. 21:00, «Արմենիա» հեռուստաընկերություն

http://www.ffa.am/hy/1401174751

----------

E-la Via (27.05.2014), insider (27.05.2014), John (27.05.2014), Նարե91 (27.05.2014)

----------


## E-la Via

> Հայաստան - Արաբական Միացյալ էմիրություններ ընկերական հանդիպում
> 
> Այսօր (մայիսի 27), ժ. 21:00, «Արմենիա» հեռուստաընկերություն
> 
> http://www.ffa.am/hy/1401174751


Ո՞նց ավարտվեց խաղը:

----------


## E-la Via

Իմացա  :Smile:

----------

John (27.05.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, Գերմանիա-Պորտուգալիայի օնլայն նայելու լինկ կտա՞ք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, Գերմանիա-Պորտուգալիայի օնլայն նայելու լինկ կտա՞ք:


Ռամշ, փորձած ա, ու մենակ աշխարհի խաղերը չէ, ու մենակ ֆուտբոլ չէ ... Եթե հեռու ես ՏՎ-ից լինելու, էս ամենահարմար տարբերակն ա: 

http://sportlemontv.eu/?watch=Y52imJ...WomZujpq1jZQ== 

Իսկ եթե ուզում ես հայերեն, ուրեմն .. 

http://www.armtelevision.com/tv/armtv1h1.htm

----------

Rammstein (17.06.2014)

----------

